# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2017



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2017 às 03:14)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2017 às 12:41)

Boas,
O dia segue com céu nublado.
T.actual: 6ºc
A todos um bom ano!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2017 às 13:46)

Sigo com 8ºC e céu encoberto por aqui. Mínima de 5,1ºC.

Bom ano.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2017 às 15:08)

Boa Tarde,
2017 começa com um belo valor de temperatura mínima, *-3,8ºC*, de manhã havia gelo por todo o lado 

Agora céu muito nublado e estão* 9,8ºC * 

Daqui a 9 dias faz 7 anos que caiu um dos maiores nevões na minha zona, naquela dia nem parecia que estava no Alentejo, mais parecia um sonho. 

Bom Ano!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2017 às 22:28)

Boas,
Dia digno de inverno, o sol nem apareceu. 
Máx:* 10,5ºC*
Min: *-3,8ºC *

Há alguma nebulosidade mas conseguem-se ver algumas estrelas, por isso a temperatura não está a descer tanto, nota-se que não está tanto frio como ontem.
Tatual: *2,8ºC
*
No que diz respeito à chuva, os modelos já estiveram piores, ainda assim não é nada de especial, metade fica para os peixinhos. Entretanto, depois disso parece vir ai temperaturas baixas, tanto de dia como de noite.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Boas,
Mínima de *3,4°C* registada à 00:00h, a partir dai foi sempre a subir. 
Agora céu muito nublado, vento moderado de leste e estão *11,0°C 
*
Que tempo da treta, para ter isto mais vale nem ter nada, venha o céu limpo e as geadas que sempre é algo menos monótono.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

Boas, 
Por aqui começou a chover á cerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2017 às 18:43)

Boas,
A relatar novamente de Vendas Novas
Chuviscou , apenas rendeu 0,2mm
T.atual de 13,2°C.
Pressão a 1012 hPa 


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (2 Jan 2017 às 18:45)

Chove bem e sem parar desde as 14h


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2017 às 19:02)

Por aqui o dia tem-se resumido a chuviscos, nem acumula. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes de leste.
Estão* 9,4ºC* estáveis.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Jan 2017 às 19:22)

Estacionou a Oeste e para o interior nada! Não sei se vai entrar alguma coisa mais a leste. Por aqui o dia foi marcado por forte levante que acalmou a meio da tarde. Nada de chuva e céu praticamente pouco nublado tornado-se muito nublado a fim da tarde.
.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2017 às 20:02)

Chuva fraca, 0,7 mm , no momento 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (2 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Boa noite e um Feliz Ano Novo de 2017.
Ontem, o primeiro dia do ano foi bem diferente do que estamos habituados.
A temperatura mínima por Ponte de Sôr, na última semana do ano de 2016. oscilou sempre entre os 0ºC e os +2ºC e houve sempre geada fraca a moderada, 
mas ontem não houve geada e a temperatura mínima ficou pelos +1,9ºC, não desceu mais, pois apareceu a nebulosidade e o vento fraco, e se no dia todo, o sol apareceu apenas por uma hora no total, levou a que a temperatura máxima fosse baixíssima (para Ponte de Sôr) para o o que estamos habituados, a temperatura máxima foi de apenas +8,4ºC. Foi um dia muito fresco sempre nublado e com vento fraco. Hoje a mínima foi de +4,5ºC lá para as 4h da madrugada.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado mas de curta duração.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2017 às 21:11)

Recomeça a chuva 
1 mm

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2017 às 21:32)

Chove com intensidade desta é que não esperava. Entretanto é um aguaceiro localizado, a estação que acompanho nem sequer acumula.


----------



## aoc36 (2 Jan 2017 às 21:53)

Chove com bastante intensidade. Não esperava


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2017 às 22:34)

Chove bem o acumulado deve rondar os 3mm, nada mau para quem não esperava nada, a minha zona é a "fronteira" da chuva, no Assumar a estação não passa dos 0.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2017 às 23:31)

Por aqui o evento está fraco ...Só rendeu até agora 2 mm


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

Por aqui ainda não parou.
Quando vinha para casa, por volta das 19h30, o vento e a chuva eram insuportaveis, mal se conseguia conduzir. E a vida animal a atravessar a estrada? Nunca vi tantos sapos na estrada como hoje. E quando digo "tantos", acreditem, eram mesmo muitos e custou-me não me conseguir desviar de alguns desgraçados por as condições não serem as melhores.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2017 às 02:01)

Por aqui, sigo com 10,9ºC e rajada de 50km/h de SE. Chove muito fraco, quase nada.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia começa com muita chuva grande surpresa. Boa rega!!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Grande diferença de Arronches para Portalegre. Quando sai de Arronches chovia bastante e havia por todo o lado, em Portalegre a estrada estava quase seca.
Entretanto o evento está a terminar e não foi nada de especial em praticamente todo o país.


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2017 às 10:06)

38mm em Aljezur...
8,4mm em Faro.

mais ou menos como os modelos anunciavam, talvez um pouco abaixo em Aljezur.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2017 às 10:10)

Boas,
Por aqui pouca chuva entre ontem e hoje até ao momento* 3.6mm*, choveu dentro do previsto.
Ainda pode vir mais qualquer coisa mas não parece ser significativo, deu apenas para molhar os terrenos.
T.actual:* 8.5ºc*.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

Chove bem por Portalegre


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

O dia segue cinzento, céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro de vez em quando lá cai uma chuva fraca mas nada de significativo, de momento *9.5ºc.*


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2017 às 15:45)

Agora sim, chove bem


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2017 às 18:32)

Chuva moderada durante meia-hora, já está abrandar.
Este evento superou as minhas poucas expectativas.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2017 às 20:04)

Dia com céu nublado 
T.máxima de 17,5°C
T.atual de 14,5°C
Apenas 6.0 de acumulado 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

Boas,
Dia com aguaceiros que ainda regaram bem, principalmente de manhã. Este evento superou as minhas expectativas. Entretanto, ou o pluviometro da estação do Assumar está com algum problema ou não choveu nada para aqueles lados. Durante estes dois dias não passou dos 0mm, mas tenho a certeza que pelo menos aqui em Arronches o acumulado deve ser superior a 5mm. À pouco caiu o último aguaceiro deste evento e agora já nem se sabe quando volta a chuva, mais uma seca à vista, isto agora já é quase ano sim, ano não. 
Máx: *11,8ºC *
Min: *8,9ºC 
*
Tatual: *10,4ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2017 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui, caiu alguma chuva durante a noite mas nada de relevante.

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 13.0ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Ameixeiras, Marmeleiros, Macieiras ainda não perderam totalmente a folha, aliás só começaram a perder as folhas à coisa de duas semanas. Roseiras e hibiscus a florir como de Primavera se tratasse. Ambas as plantas eram para parecer paus mortos nesta altura. Pelo andar disto lá para Abril chega o Inverno.
Só espero chegar a Março e não ver o mesmo cenário do ano passado, parecia um deserto principalmente mais a litoral.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia,
O dia começa com nevoeiro cerrado e *9,9°C *
Grande quantidade de orvalho, está tudo molhado mas apesar da elevada humidade não está frio nenhum.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

Bom dia,
Tal como tinha dito ontem o evento acabou por superar as minhas expectativas, *10mm* acumulados ontem, já foi bem bom... pena é estes dias não continuarem.
Hoje o dia segue com nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2017 às 16:46)

Boas,
Ao final da manhã o nevoeiro começou-se a dissipar e a tarde segue com sol. Não muito intenso, o céu está bastante esbranquiçado e o horizonte não está totalmente limpo.
Quando for de noite o nevoeiro deve aparecer outra vez.
Tatual: *14,8°C *


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2017 às 21:14)

Nevoeiro cerrado mas não está frio nenhum, estão *9,2°C *a subir lentamente.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2017 às 21:22)

Boas, 
Nevoeiro a vir 
T.máxima de 17°C
T.minima de 10,6°C.
T.atual de 12,5°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Jan 2017 às 22:07)

Dia de bastante nevoeiro em Moura, que apenas dissipou um pouco a meio da tarde. Neste momento, está cerrado e tudo pinga água! Destaque também para a ausência de frio.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Muita humidade também por Faro parece que choveu! Não se sente frio nenhum anda-se bem na rua com uma simples blusa de manga comprida. Esta humidade é boa para a erva que já vai bem crescida!


----------



## frederico (5 Jan 2017 às 04:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Ameixeiras, Marmeleiros, Macieiras ainda não perderam totalmente a folha, aliás só começaram a perder as folhas à coisa de duas semanas. Roseiras e hibiscus a florir como de Primavera se tratasse. Ambas as plantas eram para parecer paus mortos nesta altura. Pelo andar disto lá para Abril chega o Inverno.
> Só espero chegar a Março e não ver o mesmo cenário do ano passado, parecia um deserto principalmente mais a litoral.



No ano passado tive ferias em Maio estive no Algarve e antes de comecar a chover ainda nao tinha havido flores primaveris, quando comecou a chover comecaram a aparecer malmequeres, papoilas, funchos... plantas que nascem um ou dois meses antes. 

Este ano esta um pouco melhor. O acumulado ate agora anda entre 75 a 100% da media... Mas estive a ver os modelos e o anticiclone ja se esta a estabelecer nos Acores e a bloquear tudo e nao afecta apenas Portugal. Inglaterra teve um dos Dezembros mais secos de sempre. Em 2005 tambem houve seca em Inglaterra e na ultima normal os valores medios de precipitacao no Sul de Inglaterra cairam tal como em Portugal.

Tenho um livro de professores de Cambridge do final dos anos 80. Com base nos registos que sao feitos ha quase 200 anos em Gibraltar parece que desde o inicio do seculo XX naquela estacao ha uma tendencia notoria para uma queda brutal da precipitacao media anual. Essa tendencia nao existe no Mediterraneo Central e Oriental! Tal poderia indicar que a Peninsula Iberica e talvez ate o oeste de Franca e o Sul de Inglaterra estao a ficar mais secos, tal como o Magrebe. Estara a ocorrer uma mudanca na circulacao geral de atmosfera no Atlantico Norte? Havera alguma relacao com o aquecimento global? 

No Algarve havia pilriteiros em toda a regiao no seculo XIX, tambem havia em abundancia castanheiros e nogueiros nas serras do sotavento algarvio. A antiga rede de linhas de agua do Algarve tambem podera indiciar um clima mais humido no passado...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado de manhã em Arronches, visibilidade bastante reduzida. Hoje deve ser daqueles dias em que dificilmente se dissipa.
Entretanto cheguei a Portalegre e havia pouco nevoeiro, apenas na zona baixa da cidade, o dia segue com sol.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2017 às 15:57)

frederico disse:


> No ano passado tive ferias em Maio estive no Algarve e antes de comecar a chover ainda nao tinha havido flores primaveris, quando comecou a chover comecaram a aparecer malmequeres, papoilas, funchos... plantas que nascem um ou dois meses antes.
> 
> Este ano esta um pouco melhor. O acumulado ate agora anda entre 75 a 100% da media... Mas estive a ver os modelos e o anticiclone ja se esta a estabelecer nos Acores e a bloquear tudo e nao afecta apenas Portugal. Inglaterra teve um dos Dezembros mais secos de sempre. Em 2005 tambem houve seca em Inglaterra e na ultima normal os valores medios de precipitacao no Sul de Inglaterra cairam tal como em Portugal.
> 
> ...



A última quinzena de Maio e também Junho foi bastante florida quando normalmente é em Abril/ 1ª quinzena de Maio que tal acontece muito devido ao Maio extremamente chuvoso após um Inverno e início de Primavera secos. Tal situação também deve estar a ter influência agora com a floração/vigor tardio de muitas espécies. Tudo associado com as altas temperaturas tem potenciado este atraso. Resta saber se haverá uma recuperação ou não pois parece já estar num ciclo vicioso. Agora atrasa na Primavera e depois novamente no Outono a seguir, a não ser claro que que o Inverno decida aparecer este ano em Fevereiro/Março...
Quanto ao Sul de Portugal há quem diga que são normais estes ciclos ora mais secos ora mais húmidos mas tenho as minhas dúvidas. Em 2009/2010 já dizíamos que vinha aí a década chuvosa mas o que é certo é que foi um ano de excepção em vários anos secos.
Para já não estamos mal pelo menos a nível de água para abastecimento público já estamos safos mas o mesmo não podem dizer muitos outros. Ainda assim dá que pensar pois se cair 300/400mm em mês e meio/dois meses todos os anos, barragens como Odeleite e Beliche vão armazenar água suficiente para o Verão mas será isso suficiente? Há muitos outros factores... mas calma este ano hidrológico ainda não terminou por isso ainda não podemos tirar ilações 

Por aqui mais um dia de "Outono", calmo com muito sol e temperatura agradável nos 17/18ºc. Agora vai-se começar a sentir mais o sol com os dias a crescer progressivamente e sol a fcar mais alto. Brevemente está ai o Verão


----------



## talingas (5 Jan 2017 às 16:42)

Nevoeiro a engolir Portalegre de novo.. 10,4°C


----------



## talingas (5 Jan 2017 às 17:49)

Agora com a Serra da Penha a tentar "respirar"...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 19:19)

Boas,
Dia sem sol por Arronches, hoje de manhã tudo pingava, é bom para manter os solos molhados e bastante húmidos, já para secar a roupa não se pode dizer o mesmo 
Máx: *11,8ºC*
Min: *7,1ºC*

Agora, o nevoeiro está mais dissipado.
Tatual: *7,4ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2017 às 19:27)

Boas,
Manhã de céu limpo, de tarde nevoeiro, neste momento já se vai dissipando.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Boas,
Noite e manhã com nevoeiro , tudo pingava...
Tarde de sol.
T.máxima de 14°C
T.mínima de 9.0°C
T.atual de 10,8°C, com nevoeiro cerrado ....

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

O nevoeiro já desapareceu, sempre pensei que voltasse a ficar cerrado assim que ficasse de noite mas pelos vistos foi desaparecendo.
A temperatura vai descendo, estão *4,8ºC *(atual mínima)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Jan 2017 às 21:29)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro muito denso até meio da tarde (16:00). Depois foi dissipando e o sol poente ainda deu um ar de sua graça! Sente-se bastante mais frio hoje do que ontem a esta mesma hora.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2017 às 07:38)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro em altura e *2,4°C*, a sensação é mais fria 
A mínima desceu até aos* 1,8°C *por volta das 5:30h/6h, mas depois apareceu o nevoeiro e subiu.
Há algum gelo nos carros e telhados.


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2017 às 09:10)

Ontem o nevoeiro nao saiu do interior o dia todo, já de Odemira para a costa levantou a partir das 12h e regressou pelas 17h.
Hoje é bastante denso comparado ao de ontem, vamos a ver se ele resolve ir embora. Em compensação molha tudo e mantem os solos "hidratados"


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

Boas,
Nevoeiro de madrugada e manhã , com frio...O nevoeiro dissipou- se e está sol...
T.minima de 6,2°C
T.atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2017 às 15:35)

Boas,
O nevoeiro lá se dissipou e o sol voltou a brilhar por estas bandas. Quando vinha de Portalegre, ainda havia nevoeiro no horizonte para SSE.
Estão *14,8ºC*  com algum vento de leste que torna a sensação mais baixa.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

Boas,
Máxima de *15,3ºC*
Agora já vai arrefecendo bem, estão *2,6ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2017 às 02:10)

*-0,9°C *


----------



## talingas (7 Jan 2017 às 02:57)

Por aqui uma diferença de 2,6ºC entre o telhado e 2m do solo.. 10ºC no telhado e 7,4ºC a 2m. Vento practicamente nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2017 às 15:03)

Boas,
O dia começou com geada e alguma neblina, mínima de *-1,9ºC
*
Tanto alarme nas notícias por causa do frio mas eu não estou a ver nada de especial, apenas durante a noite é que está frio e mesmo assim não é nada do outro do mundo, enfim.
O dia segue ameno com *16,3ºC *e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

Boas,
Máxima mais alta do que o esperado, foi de *16,6ºC 
*
Por agora o vento de leste vai estragando a descida da temperatura, estava num bom ritmo. 
Tatual: *6,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

Boas,
Dia de sol
Máxima de 16°C
Mínima de 5°C
T.atual de 10,7°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2017 às 21:56)

Boas,
T.atual de 7°C
Foto do final do dia







Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2017 às 03:39)

*-2,7°C *


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

Aljezur regressou à geada com -0,3ºC.

Tempo monótono... a ver se a geada vai ganhando força.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2017 às 11:54)

Agreste disse:


> Aljezur regressou à geada com -0,3ºC.
> 
> Tempo monótono... a ver se a geada vai ganhando força.



Parece que há pouco frio este ano aí por essa zona em contrapartida chegam-nos bons relatos do Alentejo!


----------



## vamm (8 Jan 2017 às 13:23)

Às 5h estava 1C em Aljustrel e 3C em Panoias com um nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2017 às 18:10)

Boas,
Sol
T.máxima de 16,1°C
T.minima de 4,1°C
T.atual de 11,8°C











Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Boas,
mais um dia de sol, a temperatura chegou aos *12ºc *de máxima, vai arrefecendo agora, estão *8ºc.*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2017 às 19:54)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia de sol e ameno, mas de manhã estava muito frio 
Com o dia agradável que esteve foi dar uma volta e tirei algumas fotos:
Ribeira de Arronches com um caudal muito baixo para a época:




Mas estes dois patinhos lá se andavam a passear 





Horizonte bastante limpo mas infelizmente os campos estão numa lástima, praticamente não há verde, apenas em locais mais húmidos e que foram semeados...








O tal local de forte inversão, hoje lá deixei um pequeno termómetro, registei *-5,0ºC *este local é tipo a famosa Seiça no litoral centro.
Lá ao fundo passa a Ribeira de Arronches




E um pouco mais acima esta levada:




As plantas não têm hipótese nenhuma, nem mesmo as que estão mais habituadas ao frio.









E as árvores também estão um pouco estragadas...




E deixo aqui duas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje 








Abusei um pouco no número de fotos, peço desculpa!!
__________
Máx: *15,8ºC*
Min: *-3,9ºC
*
Tatual: *1,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

Faz hoje precisamente 2 anos, que se registou uma máxima bastante baixa, penso que não passou dos 2ºC.
Umas fotos desse dia onde é notável algum sincelo, algo raro por aqui apesar de haver bastantes dias com nevoeiro persistente em invernos secos, este ano estranhamente ainda não apareceram.












_____________
Tatual: *0,6ºC *
Uma ligeira brisa está a estragar a descida


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

Raio do vento de leste hoje também decidiu aparecer, estão *-0,1°C *mas já estiveram -0,7°C. 
Uma mínima que podia vir a ser bastante interessante, está a ser estragada. Hoje, apenas nos vales bem encaixados é que o vento dificilmente aparece.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2017 às 08:43)

Boas,
Mínima de* -4,0°C* 
Tudo branco até São Tiago, até as árvores, mas no autocarro é complicado tirar foto.
Por Portalegre não há nada disso como é normal, Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 08:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Tudo branco até São Tiago, até as árvores



Árvores e em alguns locais com água era visível algum gelo na superfície. Estava tanto frio que nem me apeteceu sair do carro para tirar umas fotos...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2017 às 08:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Árvores e em alguns locais com água era visível algum gelo na superfície. Estava tanto frio que nem me apeteceu sair do carro para tirar umas fotos...


Se estivesse no teu lugar nem me importava, visto que aguentei até à paragem do autocarro


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2017 às 09:37)

Mais uma manhã de frio e nevoeiro por Moura. O nevoeiro só agora começa a dissipar.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2017 às 11:25)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
T.minima de 2°C
T.atual de 12°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (9 Jan 2017 às 14:43)

Ontem estavam 2C em Panoias (Ourique) por volta da meia-noite e com muito nevoeiro, algo habitual nessa zona.

Esta manhã, pelas 10h, ainda haviam muitas zonas com geada. Em Odemira, o nevoeiro era cerrado.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

Boas
T.máxima de 17°C
T.atual de 12,8°C







Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

*Extremos do dia : *

*T.Máxima : **15.7ºC
T.Mínima :* *2.2ºC

T.Actual :* *11.6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2017 às 18:33)

Boas,
Noites geladas, dias amenos. E a isto se tem resumido este inverno. 
Máx: *17,1ºC*
Min:* -4,0ºC 
*
Tatual: *5,4ºC *


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

Continua a arrefecer pouco no Algarve! As minímas não são nada de especial mesmo nos locais do costume. Aqui na campina de Faro é comum descer até perto dos 0ºc e mesmo temperaturas negativas entre Dezembro e Fevereiro e até ao momento penso que pouco foi além dos 5ºc. Não tenho dados para comprovar mas sinto pouco arrefecimento à noite.
Entretanto tem-se assistido a um arrefecimento progressivo desde o fim de semana, a ver se temos o período mais frio da temporada, por agora...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

*1,5ºC* por aqui provavelmente a descida irá ser interrompida ou mesmo que desça vai ser devagar devido à entrada de alguma nebulosidade dos restos das frentes


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2017 às 23:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Continua a arrefecer pouco no Algarve! As minímas não são nada de especial mesmo nos locais do costume. Aqui na campina de Faro é comum descer até perto dos 0ºc e mesmo temperaturas negativas entre Dezembro e Fevereiro e até ao momento penso que pouco foi além dos 5ºc. Não tenho dados para comprovar mas sinto pouco arrefecimento à noite.
> Entretanto tem-se assistido a um arrefecimento progressivo desde o fim de semana, a ver se temos o período mais frio da temporada, por agora...



Concordo! Sempre segui e sigo os registos das temperaturas mínimas de Aljezur com particular interesse e faz me confusão como nos últimos invernos os registos não são nada de outro mundo. Não sei se  a estação está a registar bem, por vezes penso isso. Aquela várzea enorme em tempos liderava (a par de outras estações) as mínimas da rede Ipma, agora é o que se vê. Se calhar agricultores/ residentes talvez observem uma diminuição no números dias de geada, ou menor intensidade das mesmas.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2017 às 23:37)

o último dia do ano foi uma noite fria...

o inverno tem sido acima do normal nas temperaturas. Faz frio mas frio tolerável.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2017 às 06:25)

Agreste disse:


> o último dia do ano foi uma noite fria...
> 
> o inverno tem sido acima do normal nas temperaturas. Faz frio mas frio tolerável.



No ano passado nao fez frio nenhum, resultado, pragas com fartura. 

Em 2005 a geada deu cabo da laranja.

Frio em Dezembro e Janeiro e optimo mas nada de geadas, estragam as culturas algarvias.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

-1,1ºC em Aljezur pelas 06:00... geada fraca.

o automático promete -3 e -4 dentro de alguns dias, serão geadas moderadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 11:05)

Agreste disse:


> -1,1ºC em Aljezur pelas 06:00... geada fraca.
> 
> o automático promete -3 e -4 dentro de alguns dias, serão geadas moderadas.



Sinceramente, nem sabia que o IPMA já fazia a sua previsão das mínimas para Aljezur para valores bem próximos da realidade tendo em conta a habitual inversão.
Muito boas noticias, esperemos que se esforce também no sentido de uma melhor previsão das mínimas em dezenas de vilas/cidades que  se encontram em áreas de inversão.(Tenho a plena noção da dificuldade, mas talvez por esse mesmo motivo seja um bom desafio).


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2017 às 11:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sinceramente, nem sabia que o IPMA já fazia a sua previsão das mínimas para Aljezur para valores bem próximos da realidade tendo em conta a habitual inversão.
> Muito boas noticias, esperemos que se esforce também no sentido de uma melhor previsão das mínimas em dezenas de vilas/cidades que  se encontram em áreas de inversão.(Tenho a plena noção da dificuldade, mas talvez por esse mesmo motivo seja um bom desafio).


Também tenho reparado nisso, em todas as previsões as mínimas já se aproximam mais da realidade. Por exemplo no caso da minha zona, a previsão automática do IPMA para Arronches nestas situações já prevê sempre mínimas inferiores às de Portalegre, coisa que não acontecia antes. Nos meteogramas do GFS isso também já acontece. Também acompanho a previsão da AEMET para as localidades mais próximas e isso também já é notável. Aos poucos e poucos os modelos vão melhorando a sua dificuldade de previsão de mínimas em localidades propicias a inversão


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2017 às 12:45)

Boas,
Hoje à mínima por Vendas Novas foi mais alta, 7,3°C
T.atual de 15°C
Céu Parcialmente nublado

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Jan 2017 às 15:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Concordo! Sempre segui e sigo os registos das temperaturas mínimas de Aljezur com particular interesse e faz me confusão como nos últimos invernos os registos não são nada de outro mundo. Não sei se  a estação está a registar bem, por vezes penso isso. Aquela várzea enorme em tempos liderava (a par de outras estações) as mínimas da rede Ipma, agora é o que se vê. Se calhar agricultores/ residentes talvez observem uma diminuição no números dias de geada, ou menor intensidade das mesmas.



Este ano, como nos últimos, tem havido muito pouco ar frio em altitude quando há condições para inversões térmicas. As poucas entradas frias que houve (iso 0) coincidiram com vento forte e/ou nebulosidade, que não deixaram haver inversões.  Mesmo assim, temperaturas a rondar os -1, 0 ou 1ºC têm sido recorrentes, e são as mínimas mais baixas das estações do Sul do país. Hoje até provavelmente terá sido a estação com a mínima mais baixa do país, com -1,1ºC.

Já vi uma inversão  fazer o termómetro descer até -8,3ºC em Aljezur, salvo erro naquele mês de Fevereiro 2012. Mas estavamos com a iso -4ºC bem em cima do continente.


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2017 às 18:03)

T.máxima de 15,9°C
T.atual de 12,7°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2017 às 20:57)

Boas,
Dia com muitas nuvens e algum vento. Bastante notável, de manhã já não estava tanto frio, a mínima foi registada ao início da madrugada. 
Pôr do sol bem bonito:





Máx: *14,6ºC*
Min: *1,0ºC 
*
Agora algumas nuvens altas, vento nulo e estão *8,5ºC *


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Jan 2017 às 21:40)

Dia menos frio em comparação com os anteriores e bastante nublado. Destaque para o vento que soprou com força durante a manhã e a tarde, estando agora bastante mais calmo. As rajadas foram suficientes para derrubar uns quantos vasos de flores que tenho na varanda. Apesar de a temperatura não estar particularmente baixa, a ventania, em especial à tarde, deu origem a uma considerável sensação de frio.


----------



## aoc36 (10 Jan 2017 às 22:36)

Dia bastante ventoso. Início da noite com menos frio. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2017 às 23:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia com alguma nebulosidade alta e bastante vento, então, em São Brás estava mesmo bom. 

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2017 às 00:11)

Dia meio nublado com muito vento e menos frio que ontem. Neste momento está menos frio e há _halo_ _lunar_


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2017 às 14:18)

Boas,
Céu limpo
T.atual de 19°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jan 2017 às 15:39)

Boas,
Que tarde de primavera, estão *18ºc.*
O vento soprou forte durante a noite.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2017 às 16:15)

Boas, 
T.máxima de 19,8°C , que é a atual 
Céu limpo

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2017 às 17:37)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente para janeiro...  
Máx:* 20,5ºC* 
Min: *5,3ºC 

*
Tatual: *12,2ºC *


----------



## talingas (11 Jan 2017 às 23:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia bastante quente para janeiro...
> Máx:* 20,5ºC*
> Min: *5,3ºC
> ...



E noite igual... 14,7ºC..


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

talingas disse:


> E noite igual... 14,7ºC..


Aqui está fresco, como é normal, estão *5,2ºC 
*


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2017 às 01:38)

11,8ºC por aqui, inversão térmica.


----------



## vamm (12 Jan 2017 às 09:10)

Nos ultimos dois dias notou-se que o tempo estava mais abafado, mas o vento tem sido bem fresco e não nos permite andar mais à vontade.

Esta noite não fazia frio, mas estava muito abafado.

Por agora, céu limpo, solinho e muito orvalho.


----------



## talingas (12 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

Por aqui está assim.. E nitidamente mais fresco que ontem.. 9,7ºC. Vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2017 às 20:03)

Nuvens baixas por aqui, como se quisesse baixar o nevoeiro. 10,2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2017 às 20:54)

Boa Noite 





Manhã com sol, alguma geada junto aos cursos de água e nevoeiro nos locais mais baixos, durante a tarde o céu tornou-se muito nublado por nuvens baixas. 
Máx: *16,3ºC*
Min: *2,1ºC 
*
Agora algumas nuvens e vento moderado de norte, estão *9,2ºC*

Parece que o frio a sério ainda está por vir


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado
T.máxima de 15,4°C
T.minima de 8,4°C.
T.atual de 10,3°C
Pelo que se vê nos modelos o frio a sério virá nos próximos dias...

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2017 às 08:59)

Eis o que causa a ira dos transmontanos por estes dias... A Amareleja a fazer das suas com regularidade, e a ser um rival bem digno de Bragança. 

Tinha por casa umas antigas normais climatológicas da Amareleja, mas tentarei ver se em breve já serão disponibilizadas algumas um pouco mais recentes, nem que sejam da série 61-90, pois despertam-me curiosidade.

Desconheço também se, a ter havido alteração da localização desta estação, ela foi colocada num local mais baixo do que na anterior localização ou não.


----------



## aoc36 (13 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Início de dia com vento bastante intenso. Rajadas por vezes fortes, parece que leva tudo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2017 às 14:11)

De manhã estava um tempo muito agradável, menos abafado, mas nada de frio. Agora estão uns 13C e chegou um ventinho daqueles que até arrepiam o casco da cabeça  a sério, está bem mais fresco e o céu limpinho.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2017 às 15:21)

Boas,
Céu limpo
T.atual de 14°C
Algum vento que dá sensação de frescura ....


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (13 Jan 2017 às 15:42)

Por aqui a mínima ainda foi aos 5ºC...  A manhã de hoje trouxe um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento, registada uma rajada máxima de 53km/h. O vento mantém-se moderado a forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 40km/h. Para já temos céu limpo e brilha um belo sol, ainda assim a ventania e os 11,1ºC actuais deixam uma sensação desagradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2017 às 16:03)

Confirma-se o vento moderado a forte e desagradável por aqui. Rajadas na ordem dos 40 km/h com rajada máxima de 48 km/h. Temperatura mínima de 5,8ºC e atual de 11,6ºC.

Entretanto os modelos para a próxima semana fazem-nos todos sonhar, só para apanharmos uma desilusão.  Mas que é certo é que as temperaturas vão descer.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2017 às 18:13)

Boas,
Dia frio, principalmente devido ao vento moderado a forte e desagradável que se intensificou durante o dia.
Máx: *12,2ºC*
Min: *2,7ºC *

Tatual: *7,8ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2017 às 19:55)

Boas,
Vai descendo, *7.3ºc* atuais e vento moderado.


----------



## talingas (13 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

Por aqui vai descendo lentamente... 6ºC actuais. Mantém-se o vento moderado a... rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Jan 2017 às 23:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Eis o que causa a ira dos transmontanos por estes dias... A Amareleja a fazer das suas com regularidade, e a ser um rival bem digno de Bragança.
> 
> Tinha por casa umas antigas normais climatológicas da Amareleja, mas tentarei ver se em breve já serão disponibilizadas algumas um pouco mais recentes, nem que sejam da série 61-90, pois despertam-me curiosidade.
> 
> Desconheço também se, a ter havido alteração da localização desta estação, ela foi colocada num local mais baixo do que na anterior localização ou não.



A estação mudou de local, há algum tempo, devido a atos de vandalismo, facto que foi aqui comentado. Desconheço o novo local (pois..., é imperdoável desconhecer o local da EMA que pertence ao concelho onde resido...), sei apenas que está em terrenos pertencentes à empresa Águas Públicas do Alentejo. Contudo, parece-me que a questão da altitude da localização não será muito importante, uma vez que a zona da Amareleja é essencialmente plana, não havendo diferenças de cota significativas entres diferentes locais. Assim, não haverá grandes inversões térmicas. Tenho que arranjar tempo para ir até lá e ver a localização da EMA.
É provável que hoje de manhã houvesse nevoeiro na Amareleja, mas não o posso garantir pois não tive oportunidade de falar com uma colega que reside lá. Em Moura não houve nevoeiro, apenas vento e uma sensação de bastante frio (e, claro, um sol para o qual já não há pachorra!)


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2017 às 23:18)

Boas, por aqui, início de dia com bastante vento e solinho como é bom. 

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 8.0ºC

O solinho vai continuar mas com um friozinho. 

Epá, a previsão da Aemet para Ayamonte com -1 dia 19, nunca vi para Ayamonte uma previsão com mínimas negativas.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2017 às 01:03)

*3,7ºC* e uma brisa fraca mas que mesmo assim, impede a temperatura de descer mais depressa. Duvido que amanhã haja geada, nem orvalho há nos carros, o vento é de NE por isso não há muita humidade.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2017 às 02:30)

Boas madrugadas, a reportar a partir de Belver no Concelho de Gavião com estes dados actuais, 






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2017 às 08:58)

Está frio, porra! 
Tudo branquinho: estradas, casas, carros, campos, tudo!


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jan 2017 às 10:09)

Bom Dia
Temperatura mínima de 2.1ºC e muita geada por aqui...
Agora céu limpo e sigo já com 5.8ºC


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2017 às 13:14)

Boas,
Céu limpo
temperatura mínima de 2,2ºC
Temperatura atual de 10,1ºC
Está fresco!


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2017 às 13:25)

Boa tarde, esta foi a mínima registada aqui em Belver (-1,2ºC) madrugada gélida com nevoeiro a subir pelo vale do Tejo, 











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2017 às 18:27)

Boas,
Max:*9.4ºc*
Min:*2ºc*
T.atual:*6.3ºc*
Dia fresco, o vento soprou moderado todo o dia, agora ao final da tarde é que se tornou fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Boas,
Dia fresco principalmente devido ao vento, foi moderado com rajadas fortes até meio da tarde mas foi acalmando ao longo da tarde. De manhã havia alguma geada, muito pouca pois a humidade não subiu o suficiente.
Máx: *11,1ºC*
Min: *-0,7ºC
*
Agora apareceu uma brisa que já está a estragar a descida 
Estão *2,9ºC* mas já estiveram *1,1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2017 às 22:33)

Boa noite, mais uma madrugada gélida que se avizinha aqui por Belver. A  auriol regista neste momento 0,4ºC sem qualquer presença de vento.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 22:41)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, mais uma madrugada gélida que se avizinha aqui por Belver. A  auriol regista neste momento 0,4ºC sem qualquer presença de vento.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



Interessante esse registo, uma curiosidade, estás a que cota?  120 mts? 140mts?
Faço ideia junto ao Tejo cota 45 mts.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2017 às 22:49)

*4,8°C *a subir e vento fraco de NE
Neste local de inversão é rara a noite em que não aparece Vento, não é abrigado portanto é sempre fácil aparecer. Esta noite a mínima por aqui não vai ser nada de interessante.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2017 às 22:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante esse registo, uma curiosidade, estás a que cota?  120 mts? 140mts?
> Faço ideia junto ao Tejo cota 45 mts.


Boas Jonas, honestamente não te consigo dar uma resposta concreta, mas tendo em conta que estou praticamente ao nível do Gavião que salvo erro se encontra a uma cota de 200m não devo andar muito longe disso. 
Hoje pelas 7h quando me levantei o Tejo estava com nevoeiro cerrado tal como mostrei na foto, consigo imaginar o ambiente a essa hora junto ao Rio. .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2017 às 22:59)

Estive a verificar a estação que se encontra na Praia Fluvial do Alamal mesmo junto ao Tejo no Vodafone Praias mas infelizmente está offline 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2017 às 01:53)

6,2ºC em aumento com vento fraco de Nordeste. Nada de mais...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2017 às 03:06)

*3,1°C *e o vento fraco de nordeste persiste.
Apenas *49% *de humidade.
Nada de interessante portanto, pode ser que na próxima semana isto mude de figura.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2017 às 09:38)

Boas,
Mínima de *3.8ºc.*
Mais um dia de céu limpo


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

Boas,
Mínima de *-2,2°C*, o que a ausência de vento faz, podia ter uma mínima perto dos -4°C mas enfim, melhores dias virão. 
Não houve geada pois a humidade já teve poucas horas para recuperar.
Agora sigo com *12,8°C *e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2017 às 17:55)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo
T.máxima de 15,6°C
T.mínima de 1,8°C
T.atual de 13,8°C, já em descida após o sol de pôr....

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2017 às 17:58)

Boas,
Tarde com céu nublado por nuvens altas que ao final do dia originaram umas cores bonitas no céu, já em dissipação...










A máxima ficou-se por uns agradáveis *14,4ºC*
Tatual: *6,2ºC *


----------



## talingas (15 Jan 2017 às 18:22)

Mínimas de 4,9ºC na estação no telhado, e a 2m do solo, 3,7ºC, atingidas cerca das 00:30H, a partir daí foi só subir. Ontem na Serra aos aproximadamente 800m de altitude estavam cerca de 3ºC, pelas 04:00H. As temperaturas baixas ontem voltaram a favorecer os "baixios".. Hoje esteve mais um dia "desinteressante", vento fraco, algumas nuvens altas passageiras, máxima a rondar os 13ºC. Por agora vai caindo a temperatura, com 8,2ºC actuais.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2017 às 19:27)

Vento fraco de nordeste, já estava a estranhar a sua ausência 
*3,4ºC* em queda lenta e* 48% HR 
*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2017 às 00:01)

Estava previsto a noite anterior ser mais fria, mas por aqui é o contrário, tudo graças ao vento.
Sigo então com *-1,5°C *
No quintal, junto ao solo estão *-2,9°C *


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Pelas 17h estavam 11C em Panóias (Ourique) e pelas 19h30 estavam 6,5C.

Pôr-do-sol em Ourique. Pelas 18h estavam 8C


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2017 às 02:21)

2m do solo, 4,8ºC. Telhado, 6,1ºC, vento muito fraquinho de NNW.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jan 2017 às 09:14)

Moura: grande geada um pouco por toda a parte, isto é, nos carros, campos e telhados! O vento nulo ajudou a descida da temperatura. Não tive oportunidade de confirmar os valores, mas seguramente uns -2º ou -3ºC... vale o que vale esta perceção, mas que está um frio considerável, lá isso está!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2017 às 11:06)

Boas,
Muito sol.
T.atual:*8ºc*
Interessante a previsão do IPMA para 4ª feira teria máxima de uns 4/5ºc e mínima de -3ºc


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2017 às 14:06)

Boas,
Uma boa camada de geada pela manhã, mas hoje não era generalizada, no caminho para Portalegre apenas nos locais mais baixos e onde haja um curso de água é que havia, por exemplo em locais mais elevados era inexistente.
Como acordo cedo, tirei algumas fotos, antes do sol nascer por isso não se nota muito:
é pena não conseguir tirar fotos aos campos, junto ao rio está sempre tudo branquinho, ainda chegou a tocar nos -5ºC imagino a partir de quarta...












Mínima de *-3,9ºC*

Agora estão *15,5ºC *e vento moderado de leste.


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

Esta manhã repetiu-se a saga: gelo por todo o lado. Estas coisas só me lembram a Serra da Estrela 

As fotos foram tiradas entre as 9h30 e as 10h na estrada que liga Reliquias (Odemira) a Odemira. Toda a sombra que havia ao longo desses 19km de altos e baixos estava cheia de gelo ainda.





(Desculpem a qualidade, mas foi em andamento)


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 14:25)

vamm disse:


> Esta manhã repetiu-se a saga: gelo por todo o lado. Estas coisas só me lembram a Serra da Estrela
> 
> As fotos foram tiradas entre as 9h30 e as 10h na estrada que liga Reliquias (Odemira) a Odemira. Toda a sombra que havia ao longo desses 19km de altos e baixos estava cheia de gelo ainda.
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, gosto bastante de conduzir em paisagens dessas, parece que entramos em congeladores.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2017 às 15:34)

a ver se os aguaceiros conseguem entrar na quinta ou sexta feira pelo lado de espanha até à serra do caldeirão.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2017 às 17:35)

Boas,
dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 15,3ºC
Temperatura mínima de 1,8ºC, tinha o meu carro com gelo !
Temperatura atual de 14ºC


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2017 às 20:24)

Boas,
Dia agradável!
Máx: *16,5ºC*
Min: *-3,9ºC*

Hoje está menos frio que ontem...
Tatual: *3,7ºC*

Parece-me que o GFS está a prever mínimas mais próximas da realidade do que o ECM, caso não haja vento as mínimas vão ser mais baixas aqui do que em Portalegre, o mínima que está previsto para aqui é -1ºC, enquanto que o GFS prevê -4ºC amanhã estão previstos 17ºC e na quarta 7ºC de máxima, grande choque térmico


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia agradável mas com fresquinho à noite. 

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 7.9ºC

Venha daí, esse frio, mas é tão poucos dias que é um fiasco.  Depois, volta a pasmaceira e aumenta as temperaturas, se calhar ainda vem a Primavera.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2017 às 02:06)

A razão pura e dura do pessimismo que tenho quanto ao evento que vem 






Vento de nordeste e o efeito da serra vão ser traiçoeiros mesmo com sinóptica de frio... 11,2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas (33 km/h) de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2017 às 07:44)

Bom dia,
Geada, mas menos que ontem. 
Mínima de *-2,8°C *
Tatual: *-2,5°C *

A primeira quinzena de janeiro já passou e a estação do assumar continua com 0mm, das duas, uma, ou o pluviômetro está com algum problema ou não choveu nada naquela zona no único evento de chuva que houve mas duvido...


----------



## vamm (17 Jan 2017 às 09:19)

Pensei que hoje estivesse mais frio, mas o gelo não chegou onde moro, o que costuma ser normal visto que moro na zona mais alta da aldeia.


----------



## vamm (17 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

Tal como ontem havia gelo nos sitios baixos e sombrios do costume, mas, comparativamente à manhã de ontem, havia muito menos geada.


----------



## vamm (17 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

Que calor é este? 
Depois do dia fresco de ontem papar com 16C está a ser um inferno. A sorte é que está frio dentro de casa e conseguimos fugir das gripes.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> A primeira quinzena de janeiro já passou e a estação do assumar continua com 0mm, das duas, uma, ou o pluviômetro está com algum problema ou não choveu nada naquela zona no único evento de chuva que houve mas duvido...


Alguma coisa choveu, aqui por exemplo o mês segue apenas com 10mm, a continuar assim vai ser mesmo muito seco.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jan 2017 às 18:51)

Boas,
Belo dia de primavera a máxima chegou aos* 14ºc*, grande " choque térmico" amanhã, a máxima pode cair 9/10ºc em relação ao dia de hoje.
Espero é que o vento não apareça esta noite, neste momento está nulo, que se mantenha


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2017 às 20:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Alguma coisa choveu, aqui por exemplo o mês segue apenas com 10mm, a continuar assim vai ser mesmo muito seco.


Sim, aqui em Arronches também choveu bem mas como foi em forma de aguaceiros, aquela zona poderá não ter recebido nada, só poderei concluir o que se passa quando chover novamente, 10mm é algo extremamente mau para janeiro e 0mm nem se fala deve ser a repetição de 2011/2012.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2017 às 20:03)

Boas,
Dia primaveril por aqui...
Máx: *18,1ºC*
Min:* -2,8ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *8,1ºC* e vento fraco de leste.
Nem parece que vem aí frio...mas pelas previsões parece que a temperatura irá descer bem a partir da madrugada.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

Boas, céu limpo
Temperatura máxima de 17,5°C
T.minima de 3,6°C
Esta prevista -1°C para Vendas Novas, estou curioso para ver!
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C


Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

Vento moderado a forte com rajadas, uma de 60 km/h há coisa de 10 minutos. Nem sei dizer como a entrada fria se vai comportar. 11,0ºC na parte baixa da cidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e primaveril.

Máxima: 19.1ºC
mínima: 6.1ºC
actual: 10.2ºC

O IPMA prevê 3ºC de mínima, mas ontem estava mais frio a esta hora. Será, que ela vai descer a pique, ou será um fiasco? 

Curioso, Tavira ainda segue com 13.2ºC e teve uma máxima de 20.5ºC e uma mínima de 8.6ºC.


----------



## talingas (17 Jan 2017 às 21:42)

Estou para ver se pelo menos estes dias chegam para bater a mínima de 3,2ºC que registei no passado dia 14. Por agora está numa queda lenta, e vai nos 8,5ºC. Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 21:53)

Notório aumento da intensidade do vento e diminuição da sensação térmica em Portalegre. Isto de ir levar o lixo às 21.30 h é um belo termómetro e digo-vos que se nota bem a diferença em duas horas, desde que cheguei a casa. Presentemente a estação do IPMA indica às 21h temperatura de 9 ºC e vento de 23,8 km/h de NE.
Creio que é sinal da chegada da entrada fria


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2017 às 22:00)

Vento de nordeste a aumentar de intensidade, temperatura estável nos *8,8ºC *
55% HR


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2017 às 22:35)

9,5ºC e 37% HR, a temperatura foi descendo mas já estabilizou mais, a humidade vai descendo acentuadamente. O ar seco está-se a começar a fazer notar... Vento moderado de Nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 00:26)

Ar frio e extremamente seco a chegar, vento moderado com rajadas fortes, estão* 5,9ºC *com *33% HR*


----------



## aoc36 (18 Jan 2017 às 00:38)

Pelo sul (Albufeira) ainda não está nada de mais.

Temp actual: 11.1
Humidade 72%
Vento fraco


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2017 às 01:02)

Dia bastante agradável hoje, vento fraco e muito ameno ! A humidade dos terrenos "evaporou" com estes dias de vento seco de Norte. Já se está a desenhar mais um cenário de seca. Alguma chuva para o próximo fim de semana não é ainda garantida.
O frio é tanto que tenho o maracujázeiro a rebentar só para se ter uma noção. Ameixeiras, macieiras e marmeleiros ainda têm folhas, eram para estar despidos há um mês.


----------



## Sulman (18 Jan 2017 às 01:05)

Arraiolos

Algum vento. 
Temperatura : Varia entre 4.9º e 5.2º


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2017 às 01:20)

4,8ºC por aqui.. O vento diminuiu bem de intensidade, e está de SE.


----------



## aoc36 (18 Jan 2017 às 02:15)

Começou a descer a humidade e a temperatura.

00:3572%
02:13 67%

Temp 
00:3511.1
02:1310.4


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2017 às 02:23)

Vento aumentou repentinamente de intensidade, rajada de 46,5km/h. De NNE. 4,1ºC. HR: 21%


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2017 às 03:27)

4,0ºC com vento moderado com rajadas. Vai descendo lentamente, mas não sei se atingirá a previsão do IPMA mesmo na EMA.


----------



## Thomar (18 Jan 2017 às 07:46)

Bom dia. Por aqui em Ponte de Sôr, começou a vaga de frio mas ao contrário, 1º dia da vaga de frio e a temperatura mínima é superior a *+1,5ºC*.
Nos últimos dias a temperatura mínima tem sido sempre negativa ou muito próximo (entre os -1,5ºC e os +0,5º).

_P.S1. Vai ser um espalhanço nas apostas das temperaturas mínimas hoje....

P.S2. A partir de logo à noite passo a fazer novamente o seguimento a partir de Cabanas - Palmela._


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 07:50)

Bom dia,
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de leste e estão *0,9°C*
Não há humidade nenhuma, este vento está a estragar o pouco que ainda aguentava sem chuva.
O GFS retirou praticamente o frio todo, neste momento não está previsto nada de especial, foi tal e qual o evento de chuva no início do mês, parecia ser bom mas à última da hora foi tudo retirado. Enfim, este inverno está a ser HORRÍVEL.


----------



## Thomar (18 Jan 2017 às 08:50)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui em Ponte de Sôr, começou a vaga de frio mas ao contrário, 1º dia da vaga de frio e a_* temperatura mínima é superior a +1,5ºC.*_
> Nos últimos dias a temperatura mínima tem sido sempre negativa ou muito próximo (entre os -1,5ºC e os +0,5º).
> 
> _P.S1. Vai ser um espalhanço nas apostas das temperaturas mínimas hoje....
> ...


UPS...  Afinal tinha-me esquecido de ver um termómetro da Auriol que tinha colocado numa árvore que marcou *+0,5ºC*. 
A temperatura actual em todos (3) sensores ronda os *+2,4ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 09:20)

Boas,
Grande ventania durante a noite e continua... vários ramos partidos, é uma pena não ter como medir a intensidade do vento, mas diria que houve rajadas acima dos 70kms/h.
De momento *1.5ºc*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 10:05)

@Davidmpb @SpiderVV @talingas @joralentejano Já repararam que a estação de Portalegre do IPMA registou -0,7 ºC às 9h, ou seja, registou um descida de temperatura apesar do sol já ter nascido...  São mesmo fora do comum das leituras que se registam na nossa cidade.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

Está, de facto, um frio enorme! Mesmo que haja quem diga que isto é um fiasco...
Não sei qual a temperatura exata em Moura, mas às 10:00 a estação da Amareleja registava 1.9ºC e Beja 2.6ºC (site IPMA). O vento torna isto mesmo difícil de suportar... Se houvesse mais humidade, nem quero imaginar! Era de gelar até aos ossos!


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

Só para torturar um bocadinho o pessoal do sul


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 10:49)

rozzo disse:


> Só para torturar um bocadinho o pessoal do sul



Ia mesmo agora colocar esse mapa  Se nevar no Algarve, nem imagino a cobertura mediática...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

24% de humidade e 6°c na estação de Faro. Vento moderado de Nordeste que seca tudo à sua passagem!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jan 2017 às 12:17)

O vento gelado aumentou de intensidade na última hora. A sensação térmica é horrível! A pele das mãos já se está a ressentir...


----------



## aoc36 (18 Jan 2017 às 12:34)

Dia de bastante frio, o vento faz acentuar o desconforto.

12.2º as 12.30 em Albuferia nao é nada normal. Ontem ah mesma hora estava 17º 

Netatmo (principal):
Humidade 24%
Temp:12.3º

Watson W-8681-Solar
Humidade 20%
Temp: 11.7º


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 12:51)

Boas,
*6,1°C *por aqui e vento moderado de leste, mas parece estar já menos intenso.
*30% HR*


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2017 às 13:38)

Bem por aqui cumpriu-se, a mínima que registava foi batida, 0,4ºC cerca das 08:30H. Ainda houve espaço para uma rajada de 64km/h. Por agora a falta de RS a fazer das suas, sigo com 7,6ºC, e vento moderado a fraco, de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2017 às 13:41)

1,8ºC de mínima por aqui, também espaço para uma rajada forte de 72 km/h ao mesmo tempo. Por agora 6,0ºC.


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2017 às 13:42)

Geada matinal nos sitios do costume, menos notória que a de ontem.
Estão *8,5C* em Odemira, mas o vento que continua a aumentar torna a coisa bem mais gélida. É uma tortura andar na rua, cada vez que respiramos, parece que estamos a engolir gelo!

Edit: os senhores jornalistas às vezes parece que moram num país à parte. São tantas as vezes que o Alentejo atinge os 0C durante a noite que eu até já lhes perdi a conta. Pior, dos anos que morei em Évora apanhei imensas vezes temperaturas negativas. Agora vêm para a TV dizer que o Alentejo não está habituado a temperaturas destas? Nós aguentamos tudo, sejam os 40C e muitos no verão, como os 0C no inverno.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 13:45)

O vento diminui bastante a partir do final da manhã.
*4.9ºc* agora.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jan 2017 às 14:59)

V.R.S.A.

Boas... Tempo frio, limpo, seco e vento moderado de NE. 8.8 ºC ás 14:00 segundo o IPMA e eu tinha 8.7ºC á mesma hora no meu termometro. Diferença essa que pode ter haver com a distancia da RUEMA que fica a 1.2km mais a sul da minha casa.

Esta noite existem possibilidades de surpresas... vai ser noite de registos por aqui...


----------



## luky (18 Jan 2017 às 14:59)

26% de humidade 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROFAR4#history


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 14:59)

vamm disse:


> Edit: os senhores jornalistas às vezes parece que moram num país à parte. São tantas as vezes que o Alentejo atinge os 0C durante a noite que eu até já lhes perdi a conta. Pior, dos anos que morei em Évora apanhei imensas vezes temperaturas negativas. Agora vêm para a TV dizer que o Alentejo não está habituado a temperaturas destas? Nós aguentamos tudo, sejam os 40C e muitos no verão, como os 0C no inverno.


Sempre foi assim e sempre será. Para muita gente o Alentejo só se resume a calor, quando estão mais de 40°C poucas são as notícias sobre isso, mas quando desce para temperaturas abaixo dos 0°C é logo o fim do Mundo.


----------



## aoc36 (18 Jan 2017 às 15:14)

Hora: 15:12

Temp: 11,5, a descer
Humidade: 24%


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2017 às 15:31)

Boas,
vento de leste
céu limpo
temperatura mínima de 1,5ºC
Temperatura atual de 9,5ºC, com sensação de algum frio...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 16:29)

Boas,
Máxima por aqui: *5.3ºc*, a mínima não sei visto que as pilhas do sensor "gastaram-se".
Neste momento vai arrefecendo e sigo com *4.7ºc*, o vento ficou nulo quem diria


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2017 às 16:58)

A máxima muito provavelmente foi à meia noite  Máxima de 8,3ºC às 0:01, antes do frio entrar por completo. Agora 6,0ºC em descida com vento de NE. A máxima diurna foi de 6,6ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jan 2017 às 17:29)

V.R.S.A.

Max oficial de 9.6ºC ... 

Neste momento a descer e vento a aumentar de intensidade...Sensação térmica muito desagradável...


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Boas,
o sol já foi dormir . ehhh
temperatura máxima de 9,5 ( a máxima mais baixa desde que estou em Vendas Novas)
temperatura atual de 6,5ºC e a descer bem.... vem uma noite bem fria , sem vento


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

Boas,
Hoje fui até Évora, durante o caminho o termómetro nunca chegou aos 10ºC Entretanto o cenário dos campos é desolador e alguns cursos de água nem tinha água sequer
Por aqui, a manhã foi ventosa mas neste momento o vento é nulo. 
Máx:* 7,1ºC*
Min: *-0,5ºC
*
Tatual: *-0,2ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 19:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Tatual: *-0,2ºC*



Off-Topic: Hoje vais bater a temperatura baixa  Há pouco estive na rua e depressa voltei... Está um gelo e o vento quase desapareceu, portanto a noite vai ser gélida


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2017 às 19:18)

3,8ºC e vento fraco de nor-noroeste.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2017 às 19:37)

Já nos 4,1 ºC , continua a descer bem... devo bater a mínima aqui por Vendas Novas
sem vento


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2017 às 19:52)

está a descer bem... a ver se mantém o ritmo e se Faro chega a temperaturas negativas.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jan 2017 às 20:05)

joselamego disse:


> Já nos 4,1 ºC , continua a descer bem... devo bater a mínima aqui por Vendas Novas
> sem vento



Boa Noite, por aqui estão 3.1ºC
Já é certo que vou ter temperatura negativa na próxima madrugada.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2017 às 20:13)

Neste momento sigo com:
0.3ºC no Sitio das Fontes
5.3ºC em Carvoeiro...


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2017 às 20:15)

A temperatura ronda o mesmo tanto em Odemira como aqui, *3,5C*, mas pela Boavista dos Pinheiros o vento até dói! A sensação de frio é horrível.

Apresenta-se uma noite maravilhosa ao pé da lareira


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 20:34)

*-2,2ºC* 
*-3,4ºC* junto ao solo no quintal, impossível andar na rua sem luvas, depressa deixamos de sentir as mãos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jan 2017 às 20:36)

V.R.S.A.

5.6ºC a esta hora...  vento fraco... ceu limpo e nota-se bem o aumento da humidade!


----------



## Smota (18 Jan 2017 às 20:40)

Boa noite, 0,9•c no Crato.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2017 às 20:44)

4,4ºC já em subida... Sabia que ia acontecer assim que o vento aumentasse. Apesar de supostamente a mínima ser mais baixa hoje, não sei se será o caso por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2017 às 21:01)

como não se usam lareiras em Faro... os aparelhos de ar condicionado estão a funcionar furiosamente ao contrário. Calor.


----------



## aoc36 (18 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

O meu sensor de temperatura está mais abrigado vai descendo mais lentamente.

Sigo com 6,5°


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2017 às 21:24)

Já nos 1,8°C, vai lançado ! ;-)
Esta briol na rua....

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 21:31)

E pronto, o vento de leste a intensificar-se e a temperatura a subir 
*1,1ºC 
46% HR*


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2017 às 21:37)

joralentejano disse:


> E pronto, o vento de leste a intensificar-se e a temperatura a subir
> *1,1ºC
> 46% HR*





Mr. Neves disse:


> Porreiro vento a regressar à grande... Parece que a temperatura conseguida até ao momento já foi construída em parte com o seu enfraquecimento, caso contrário não estaria a subir e sim a descer se o vento aumentasse de velocidade, estou para ver até onde é que isto vai subir agora. Que vergonha até em Sagres faz mais frio
> 
> Temp. Atual: 1.5ºC em subida!!




Bem vindo ao clube


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 21:41)

aqui a mesma coisa, já esteve em *1.5ºc*, apareceu o vento e a temperatura subiu para os *2.6ºc* actuais.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 21:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bem vindo ao clube


Nestas situações percebo-te bem
Vai em *2,2ºC* e continua a subir depois de ter descido até aos *-2,4ºC* que é a mínima do dia e pelo andar da carruagem, deve-se ficar por aqui.
36% HR e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de NE, adeus geada e ao recorde de temperatura min.Todos os vales lá vão tendo belas inversões, aqui é ao contrário.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jan 2017 às 22:10)

Cheguei agora a casa e só posso dizer que não se aguenta na rua com tanto frio! O termómetro do carro marcava 1ºC, mas está um ventinho que enregela tudo! Se o vento acalmar, a temperatura deve descer bem. Destaque para Estremoz, que às 21:00 registava -3,4ºC (Fonte: IPMA)


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui, está um frio do catano. Durante, o dia, alguém deixou a porta aberta, até apitava. 

Máxima: 12.0ºC
mínima: 4.5ºC
actual: 5.0ºC

Desde que, cheguei a casa, às 19h30m que a temperatura está estagnada nos 5.0ºC. Aqui, perto, quando saí do trabalho, apanhei 4.0ºC e o sinal sonoro no carro a avisar para gelo na estrada. 

O GFS continua a prever neve no Caldeirão e praticamente todo o Sotavento.   Amanhã, vou acordar e vou ver tudo branco.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2017 às 22:34)

-1,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes (já estiveram -1,8ºC) e 3,9ºC em Carvoeiro, neste momento.


----------



## Happy (18 Jan 2017 às 22:56)

Acham possível essa previsão para o sotavento?! era lindo


----------



## aoc36 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:11)

E vai descendo 5.2°


----------



## Sulman (18 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

Por aqui -1.5º a descer, mas muito calmamente.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

Aqui estagnou nos 1,3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

4,0ºC, tem estado estável mas desceu agora um pouco. Vento moderado com rajadas de NE.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:24)

quero aqui o pessoal do Sul amanhã todo acordado para ver se temos surpresas! é uma ordem!


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2017 às 23:29)

pelo radar há alguns aguaceiros a entrar nas serras de sevillha mas ainda falta as de huelva.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 23:40)

Acho que hoje Arronches também está sob efeito da serra, continua o vento moderado com algumas rajadas intensas de NE e *1,8°C* e está agora a descer mais porque esteve quase uma hora estagnada em 2,3°C
Digo isto porque todas as estações mais afastadas da serra estão a caminhar para temperaturas brutais.
Às 23h destaque para Estremoz com *-4,1°C*
Benavila com *0°C*
Já para não falar de Alvega etc...
Também podia estar a ter um excelente registo, mas enfim.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2017 às 00:01)

Aqui agora desce lentamente, 0,9°C

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2017 às 00:02)

Sitio das Fontes já chegou aos -2,4ºC e Carvoeiro segue com 2,9ºC neste momento...


----------



## Sulman (19 Jan 2017 às 00:06)

Finalmente parece querer desprender,  -2.4º agora


----------



## aoc36 (19 Jan 2017 às 00:08)

Dia 18

Temperatura:
Max: 12.6°
Min: 5°

Humidade:
Max: 73°
Min: 24%

Foi um dia com bastante frio e muito acentuado pelo vento que se fazia sentir embora fraco. Neve pelo Algarve seria fenomenal mas duvido muito que aconteça.

Ps: Mesmo com este frio conseguimos exportar energia.  https://electricitymap.tmrow.co


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

Como não poderia deixar de ser, tive de subir ao ponto mais alto da nossa serra.  Aos 1025m, registei, pelas 23:20H, *-5,0ºC*. (medido com termómetro "do Lidl") Começou a descer devagar, mas perto das 23H a coisa acelerou, mas só aguentei até aos -5,0ºC, não se aguentava tanto frio, já para não falar do vento. Na volta, entre os 800m e os 600m, o carro marcou sempre -1ºC, vale o que vale, mas não deve andar longe da verdade. Por aqui a temperatura já "desbloqueou", e vai nos 1,6ºC. Vento moderado de ENE. 

EDIT: Não esquecer, uma referencia à mínima de ontem, 0,4ºC. A mais baixa até agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2017 às 02:33)

Infelizmente a temperatura acabou por desbloquear em sentido ascendente. 4,3ºC mas ainda chegou aos 4,9ºC. A maioria do progresso de descida foi revertida.  Vento moderado de NE na mesma.


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2017 às 02:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Infelizmente a temperatura acabou por desbloquear em sentido ascendente. 4,3ºC mas ainda chegou aos 4,9ºC. A maioria do progresso de descida foi revertida.  Vento moderado de NE na mesma.


Aqui ainda desceu um pouco, até se "passar completamente" e começar a subir..  Portalegre é sempre assim, hoje que se esperava uma mínima realmente baixa, somos surpreendidos com algo ainda "pior" que o dia anterior. Embora eu não me surpreenda nada..  Aposto que hoje não vai sequer aos 0ºC.  3,2ºC actuais...... Valência de Alcântara com -5,7ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2017 às 03:01)

Sim, hoje que era o dia mais frio, nem deve chegar à mínima de ontem. 4,2ºC em descida lenta, muito lenta.


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2017 às 03:51)

Mas não deixa de ser engraçado, tudo quanto tinha no meu quintal com agua, incluindo um tanque, está congelado. É concerteza devido ao facto que estar muito abrigado. Deixei lá um termómetro só por curiosidade. Por aqui vai descendo muito muito lentamente..  2,5°C Por enquanto..


----------



## Sulman (19 Jan 2017 às 03:52)

-4,7º
A vizinha Estremoz reina.


----------



## Sulman (19 Jan 2017 às 03:57)

Radar IPMA - Mapa Dinâmico. 

Precipitação a entrar em Barrancos


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2017 às 04:54)

2,5ºC e 40 km/h de NE. Até agora é a mínima. Entretanto a ver se a precipitação chega a entrar no Sul 

Edit: A temperatura anda doida a oscilar entre 2,5 e 2,9ºC, quanto menor a temperatura, mais sensível é ao vento e às variações...


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2017 às 06:36)

temperaturas muito interessantes e alguns aguaceiros fracos a chegar...

neste momento não tenho maneira de saber se está a cair alguma coisa lá pra cima junto do radar na serra do caldeirão.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2017 às 06:47)

na serra de são barão às portas de mértola deve ter caido algo pois chega aos 300m.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2017 às 06:53)

alvorada em Faro com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2017 às 07:16)

Bons dias Malta
Yes.... Atingi a mínima deste inverno - 2,4°C  às 6 e 30 da manhã 
Está um gelo!

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jan 2017 às 07:29)

joselamego disse:


> Bons dias Malta
> Yes.... Atingi a mínima deste inverno - 2,4°C  às 6 e 30 da manhã
> Está um gelo!
> 
> Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk



Bom Dia
Aqui -3.1ºC de mínima


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
E pronto, o dia mais frio do ano foi estragado aqui pelo vento.
A mínima foi uns desgraçados* -1,1°C* que foi registada à pouco quando o vento acalmou.


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2017 às 07:43)

Pelo radar 
Nota-se alguma precipitaçao no interior baixo alentejo.


----------



## vamm (19 Jan 2017 às 08:25)

*-2C* e está de bater o dente!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 08:28)

Atão neve? Na descritiva do ipma ja diz

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2017 às 08:33)

Está a nevar em Alcoutim, Monte Gordo e Vila Real de Santo António.
Há relatos no Facebook.
Edit: Também neva em Barranco do Velho, Loulé.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Jan 2017 às 08:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está a nevar em Alcoutim, Monte Gordo e Vila Real de Santo António.
> Há relatos no Facebook.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2017 às 08:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está a nevar em Alcoutim, Monte Gordo e Vila Real de Santo António.
> Há relatos no Facebook.
> Edit: Também neva em Barranco do Velho, Loulé.


 Links please   ando à procura e não encontro. Alcoutim é a minha zona de férias, devia ter tirado esta semana


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2017 às 08:42)

Rachie disse:


> Links please   ando à procura e não encontro. Alcoutim é a minha zona de férias, devia ter tirado esta semana


Alcoutim:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1511338935572877&id=100000903564088
Vila Real de Santo António:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155062237464617&id=73503469616
Pesquisem "nevar" no Facebook e encontram vários relatos.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2017 às 08:45)

Na Serra do Caldeirão


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2017 às 08:51)

Alcoutim também é a minha zona de férias mais propriamente a aldeia de Giões. Vou ja ligar a minha avó para ver se ela topa alguma coisa..


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2017 às 09:10)

S. Brás de Alportel

```
https://www.facebook.com/marlene.guerreiro10/videos/10211742672227969/
```


----------



## AMFC (19 Jan 2017 às 09:15)

Aljezur com -6.4 ??? Aquele vale é capaz de surpreender com enormes inversões térmicas.


----------



## vamm (19 Jan 2017 às 09:17)

A geada hoje é bem grande e não dá para estar na rua com as mãos a descoberto. Tenho algumas fotos, mas agora não consigo publicar.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Jan 2017 às 09:20)

Em Moura muito frio (o vento dá origem a uma sensação térmica muito desagradável), mas nada de precipitação. Por volta das 07:30 eram visíveis algumas _virga, _mas a precipitação não conseguia chegar ao solo. Se chegasse, não duvido que seria neve!
Agora o céu vai ficando menos nublado.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2017 às 09:22)

dASk disse:


> Alcoutim também é a minha zona de férias mais propriamente a aldeia de Giões. Vou ja ligar a minha avó para ver se ela topa alguma coisa..


Eu é no Lutão  Mesmo ao lado.

Depois dá o feedback da tua avó


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2017 às 09:30)




----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2017 às 09:41)

Boas,
Mínima de -0.6ºc por aqui e mais uma vez o vento não deixou descer mais...
Por aqui o evento foi perfeitamente normal não percebi tanto alarido ou não estivéssemos no inverno.
Nem geada houve.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

Neva á 30m em VRSA


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Vila Nova de Cacela.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Salir.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2017 às 10:12)

S.Brás de Alportel


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jan 2017 às 10:12)

V.R.S.A.

Continua a nevar disperso... claro que derrete quando chega ao chão.... Manha fantástica por aqui!


----------



## amando96 (19 Jan 2017 às 10:16)

Se neva assim na Vila, como estará a serra de São brás?


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 10:16)

Não será antes sleet? Parece-me que derrete logo...


----------



## Iuri (19 Jan 2017 às 10:21)

Há quanto tempo não nevava no Algarve?


----------



## amando96 (19 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

31 de Janeiro de 2006 a serra do Caldeirão apanhou com uns 5-10cm de acumulação(Cova da Muda para cima), mas não me lembro de ter nevado na vila.


----------



## Sulman (19 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

minima da noite , -5,4º

o carro marcava -7º

Os Algarvios já estão a ver a neve


----------



## luky (19 Jan 2017 às 10:52)

O Algarve polivalente. Está na hora de vender pistas de ski ás 8h e sombrinhas com cadeiras na praia ás 14h 
Com sorte ainda abre o sol e vou aquecer-me para a praia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jan 2017 às 10:54)

Agora não cai nada...embora esteja bastante frio. Faltava mais precipitação... mas já não posso queixar-me-1 uma manha com queda de neve á cota 0 não é para todos... principalmente aqui!!!


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 11:11)

amando96 disse:


> 31 de Janeiro de 2006 a serra do Caldeirão apanhou com uns 5-10cm de acumulação(Cova da Muda para cima), mas não me lembro de ter nevado na vila.



Para já, parece ter sido esse o último evento.
Talvez em Monchique, também já tenha ocorrido alguma coisa.


----------



## vinc7e (19 Jan 2017 às 11:13)

No ano passado também nevou na serra do Caldeirão. Lembro-me de ver vários registos aqui no forum.


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 11:17)

vinc7e disse:


> No ano passado também nevou na serra do Caldeirão. Lembro-me de ver vários registos aqui no forum.



Muito interessante, se der para ver fotos ou referências sobre o sucedido, seria excelente (ainda que acredite no que dizes).
Talvez um dia se abra um tópico sobre o assunto.


----------



## vinc7e (19 Jan 2017 às 11:22)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante, se der para ver fotos ou referências sobre o sucedido, seria excelente (ainda que acredite no que dizes).
> Talvez um dia se abra um tópico sobre o assunto.



Numa rapida busca pelo google







http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...e-monchique-nao-via-neve-ha-anos-5051029.html

27 DE FEVEREIRO DE 2016

EDIT: Afinal foi na serra de Monchique e nao do caldeirao, lapso meu.


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 11:24)

Obrigado!


----------



## amando96 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Se o Caldeirão tivesse a altitude de Monchique isto seria um evento anual.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

belem disse:


> Para já, parece ter sido esse o último evento.
> Talvez em Monchique, também já tenha ocorrido alguma coisa.



No ano passado nevou em Monchique


----------



## Iuri (19 Jan 2017 às 13:45)

Neve nas serras é uma coisa. Outra bem diferente é ao nível do mar. Há quanto tempo não nevava na cota 0?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2017 às 13:49)

Pena ter sido muito localizado e a precipitação residual mas sem dúvida que no meio do marasmo deste inverno o jackpot desta "vaga de frio" saiu aos algarvios...
Sempre podem dizer que nevou mais lá que imaginesse... na Serra da Estrela... 
Agora que venha a preciosa chuva que é tão mas tão necessária.


----------



## vamm (19 Jan 2017 às 14:02)

Os meus vizinhos algarvios estão de grande hoje eheh 

Algumas fotos desta manhã geladinha, a geada é branca, negra ou da cor que quiserem, mas está em todo o lado hoje. Ainda não foi embora em muitos sitios!












À chegada à Boavista dos Pinheiros era esta a vista para SE às 10h


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2017 às 14:11)

Não quero chuva, quer é frio e neve às carradas. Com 1 metro de neve á porta, isso sim, era um nevão histórico. Este mini nevão ficou a milhas do nevão de 1954. 

GFS o melhor modelo, sem dúvida, com tanta bacorada, foi o único a acertar com a neve no Algarve. 

Mas, os espanhóis, ficaram com o melhor, se o Algarve fosse Espanha tinha tido um nevão com acumulação, assim só teve uns farrapos. 

Por aqui, caiu água com neve às 9 horas, mas mais água, na Praia Verde nevou às 11h30m, mas muito pouco. 

*Moncarapacho

*


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2017 às 14:11)

Não quero chuva, quer é frio e neve às carradas. Com 1 metro de neve á porta, isso sim, era um nevão histórico. Este mini nevão ficou a milhas do nevão de 1954.

GFS o melhor modelo, sem dúvida, com tanta bacorada, foi o único a acertar com a neve no Algarve. 

Mas, os espanhóis, ficaram com o melhor, se o Algarve fosse Espanha tinha tido um nevão com acumulação, assim só teve uns farrapos. 

Por aqui, caiu água com neve às 9 horas, mas mais água, na Praia Verde nevou às 11h30m, mas muito pouco. 

*Moncarapacho
*

```
https://www.facebook.com/humberto.picoito/videos/10206062558081884/
```


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2017 às 14:30)

Já fazia falta um pouco de frio! Ainda tenho de ir ver se houve alguns danos principalmente nas espécies sub-tropicais/tropicais, creio que não foi grave. Em 2005 e 2012 levaram uma sova, algumas "queimaram" até ao pé!
Este evento não foi por isso fora do normal com o aparte de alguns aguaceiros que deram alguns flocos.

De 2006, tenho fotos de boa acumulação nos topos do caldeirão, aí uma entrada diferente, mais húmida de Noroeste/Norte.


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 15:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Já fazia falta um pouco de frio! Ainda tenho de ir ver se houve alguns danos principalmente nas espécies sub-tropicais/tropicais, creio que não foi grave. Em 2005 e 2012 levaram uma sova, algumas "queimaram" até ao pé!
> Este evento não foi por isso fora do normal com o aparte de alguns aguaceiros que deram alguns flocos.
> 
> De 2006, tenho fotos de boa acumulação nos topos do caldeirão, aí uma entrada diferente, mais húmida de Noroeste/Norte.



Também foi isso que pensei ter visto.

Mas pode ser que entretanto apareça algum video tirado a cotas baixas, com neve de verdade.


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

E pronto cá temos Portalegre no seu melhor, a não querer aderir minimamente a ao roll de temperaturas negativas registadas por este país fora.. Ainda assim só para me calar desceu aos -0,8ºC, eu que ontem dizia que nem aos 0ºC chegava.. 
Um destaque para Marvão, ainda foi aos -4,0ºC, o nosso ponto mais alto deve ter registado um bela mínima também.. Parabéns ao Algarve que ainda foi contemplado com uma amostra do elemento branco!  Portalegre é capaz das melhores alegrias e das piores tristezas..


----------



## Camramo (19 Jan 2017 às 15:34)

Para quem estava à espera de uma noite mais fresquinha ou de uns ver cair uns flocos a quotas baixas, e acordou desiludido, aqui deixo, a título de consolação, imagens do alto da Serra de São Mamede, em Portalegre, de 27 de Fevereiro de 2016, recolhidas por volta do meio dia e meia, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 0º e 1º. Tinha nevado por volta das 07 / 08H00 da manhã e acumulou qualquer coisa.

https://postimg.org/image/ofh6dce1j/
https://postimg.org/image/vk3l04aon/
https://postimg.org/image/9yyicidxz/
https://postimg.org/image/v9w2grw2f/


----------



## Camramo (19 Jan 2017 às 15:38)

Agora, espero que saia (erros de principiante)....


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2017 às 15:42)

Camramo disse:


> Para quem estava à espera de uma noite mais fresquinha ou de uns ver cair uns flocos a quotas baixas, e acordou desiludido, aqui deixo, a título de consolação, imagens do alto da Serra de São Mamede, em Portalegre, de 27 de Fevereiro de 2016, recolhidas por volta do meio dia e meia, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 0º e 1º. Tinha nevado por volta das 07 / 08H00 da manhã e acumulou qualquer coisa.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ofh6dce1j/
> https://postimg.org/image/vk3l04aon/
> ...



É verdade também me lembro desse dia, foi fraquito, mas é sempre uma alegria..  (27/02/2016)


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2017 às 15:46)

Camramo disse:


> Agora, espero que saia (erros de principiante)....


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2017 às 15:52)

Camramo disse:


> Para quem estava à espera de uma noite mais fresquinha ou de uns ver cair uns flocos a quotas baixas, e acordou desiludido, aqui deixo, a título de consolação, imagens do alto da Serra de São Mamede, em Portalegre, de 27 de Fevereiro de 2016, recolhidas por volta do meio dia e meia, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 0º e 1º. Tinha nevado por volta das 07 / 08H00 da manhã e acumulou qualquer coisa.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/ofh6dce1j/
> https://postimg.org/image/vk3l04aon/
> ...


Não estava previsto nevar a cotas baixas, excepto no Algarve, logo não foi nenhuma desilusão.
Além disso essas fotos são de um ponto a 1025m, não é uma cota baixa.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2017 às 15:54)

talingas disse:


> É verdade também me lembro desse dia, foi fraquito, mas é sempre uma alegria..  (27/02/2016)


Mesmo fraco, faltou precipitação, só lá no alto é que caíram uns flocos


----------



## luky (19 Jan 2017 às 16:39)

Ja esta um pedaço melhor. Dá para abrir janelas - 12° nao aquece nem arrefece mas a humidade nos 30s agradece. O sol veio tarde demais.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2017 às 17:41)

talingas disse:


> E pronto cá temos Portalegre no seu melhor, a não querer aderir minimamente a ao roll de temperaturas negativas registadas por este país fora.. Ainda assim só para me calar desceu aos -0,8ºC, eu que ontem dizia que nem aos 0ºC chegava..
> Um destaque para Marvão, ainda foi aos -4,0ºC, o nosso ponto mais alto deve ter registado um bela mínima também.. Parabéns ao Algarve que ainda foi contemplado com uma amostra do elemento branco!  Portalegre é capaz das melhores alegrias e das piores tristezas..


Ainda pior foi aqui, que a temperatura desceu aos 1,8ºC por apenas 5 minutos, para depois começar a subir a pique até aos 4ºC enquanto a tua estação ainda ia descendo. Se não é efeito geral, é local, frustrante esta cidade por vezes 

Agora com 7,6ºC e vento fraco de Norte. Mínima de 1,8ºC, igual a ontem.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2017 às 18:26)

Boas,
Máxima de 11ºC
Mínima de -2,4 ºC ( a mímima mais baixa deste inverno)
temperatura a descer, já nos 7,9 C


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2017 às 19:31)

saí de casa eram 7:30 e portanto estive a leste de tudo.

Várias virgas a essa hora olhando para o lado oeste de Faro... do lado leste o tempo estava coberto e parecia-me que ia chover mais.

Bastante frio, pensei que tivesse nevado com mais intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Boas,
Temperatura atual de 3,8°C

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Jan 2017 às 20:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> (...) o jackpot desta "vaga de frio" saiu aos algarvios...



Sempre tive um "feeling" que tinha de sair a alguém  



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bom dia! Estas últimas saídas tanto do ECMWF como do GFS já "molham" um bocadinho o evento de dia 19 (em compensação o GFS corta um pouco no frio) ! Seria a típica lotaria total destas entradas. Por ser algo pouco significativo e a mais de 120h vai dar muitas voltas, mas já dá alguma esperança





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Essa foi mesmo à 29 de Janeiro de 2006
> 
> A hipótese está lá e sempre lá esteve. Trata-se de um tipo de entrada (com uma iso -4ºC a "engolir" boa parte do país), em que por norma alguma parte do país (seja o cantinho NE, seja o litoral) cai nas boas graças da "atividade" retrógrada, ou fica à beira de. Não é a mais de 100 horas que se vai definir se há aguaceiros ou não e onde porque os modelos nem sequer têm dado essas certezas, apesar do teor continental inquestionável desta massa de ar frio. A questão é se eles "mergulham" até nós ou ficam na "tábua da piscina", e por vezes as certezas só chegam perto do nowcasting, ou no próprio no caso das respostas à pergunta "onde neva?". Eu não coloco as mãos no fogo, mais voltas isso vai dar.



Agora, venha a   em condições que o sul (e o resto do território) tanto precisa, e claro, se não for pedir muito mais alguma coisa    atrelada


----------



## Bastien (19 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

Bastien disse:


> Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk



Essa imagem é falsa.... tem corrido as redes sociais... mas é completamente falsa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2017 às 21:26)

ecobcg disse:


> Essa imagem é falsa.... tem corrido as redes sociais... mas é completamente falsa...



Completamente anedótica, essa imagem. Façam uma pesquisa no google, a mesma imagem aparece como sendo em Ayamonte, outra falsa. 

Eu fui a VRSA, de manhã e não vi neve nenhuma acumulada, só apanhei uns farrapos com água de Olhão até Marim, depois só apanhei flocos de neve puros na Praia Verde às 11h30m.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Jan 2017 às 22:03)

Bastien disse:


> Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk



Querias batatas com enguias


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2017 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de surpresa, mas que o GFS afinal ganhou e deu goleada nos modelos todos. Foi o único, a prever neve no Sotavento Algarvio e caiu e desde de domingo que apontava para esse cenário algo louco e sem nexo.  Mas certo, é que aconteceu mas não foi aquele nevão que, por exemplo, o meu pai assistiu em 1954, esse sim se acontecesse agora era a loucura total. 

Mas, fiquei triste, não fiz sku  se fosse aquela imagem em cima verdadeira, então tinha feito sku e tinha partido o rabo, por todo. 

Máxima: 10.5ºC
mínima: 2.4ºC
actual: 6.4ºC

Se o Algarve tivesse neve no Inverno e praia no Verão, era uma maravilha para o turismo.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2017 às 23:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se o Algarve tivesse neve no Inverno e praia no Verão, era uma maravilha para o turismo.



Um bom projecto seria ir despejando uns camiões de terra no Caldeirão até para aí à cota 3000, resolvia-se logo o problema E ainda ficávamos com um clima semi-desértico no litoral sul! Há que investir bem investido!


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2017 às 23:36)

a imagem em questão corresponde a Pilar de la Horadada na região de Murcia e não a Tavira nem Ayamonte.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2017 às 23:52)

Boas,
Por Vendas Novas a temperatura atual é de 1,1 ºC
não há vento


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2017 às 01:57)

Tão depressa estou com 6ºC como com os atuais 3,4ºC. Assim não dá  Vento fraco variável, mas assim que fica de Leste, sobe a temperatura a pique.

Edit: A título de curiosidade, um gráfico da minha estação claríssimo sobre o efeito da direção do vento na temperatura...


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2017 às 09:12)

Bons dias,
céu a ficar encoberto
temperatura mínima de  -1,2ºC
Temperatura atual de 1,0ºC


----------



## vamm (20 Jan 2017 às 09:23)

Isto hoje gelou bem. Chegou cá acima e com um tamanho bem maior, até os "filamentos" do gelo parecem pêlos nas coisas


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, o evento de frio não foi nada demais, tudo graças ao vento, se não fosse isso havia grande potencial para ter excelentes mínimas e ver fortes geadas.
A mínima de hoje foi de *-2,8°C *
Hoje o problema não era o vento mas sim a nebulosidade, que entrou a meio da madrugada.
Entretanto hoje disseram-me que de manhã cedo tinham caído uns flocos em Portalegre, realmente, antes do sol nascer o céu estava bastante carregado mas deve ter sido tão pouco que pouca gente viu.
Duvido que caía alguma coisa pois as nuvens chegam muito dissipadas. É pena


----------



## Ninon (20 Jan 2017 às 16:18)

Existe alguma hipotese deste mês nevar em Évora? O céu está muito carregado e as temperaturas deverão chegar aos 0º á noite?


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2017 às 18:00)

Aqui fica uma foto de uma herdade produtora de uva de mesa, muito conhecida pela maioria de nós.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2017 às 19:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Também tive disso no meu terreno...


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 20:58)

A reportar desde Esperança / Arronches. O inesperado aconteceu, pois tivemos breves momentos de chuva fraca, mas que chegou para molhar um pouco o chão. Se tivesse sido na noite passada, o elemento branco tinha feito acto de presença...
Quando a temperaturas, devemos estar com uns 5 ºC, mas considerando a temperatura do termómetro do carro.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

Aqui também chuviscou á pouco, mas nada acumulou.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

Boas,
Hoje chuviscou de tarde no caminho entre Arronches e Elvas, o céu estava bem ameaçador mas não passou disso. Ao final da tarde as nuvens foram-se dissipando.
A máxima foi de *10,8ºC
*
Agora chuviscos e *6,2ºC *(estáveis)


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

Boas,
Màxima de 11,5°C
Mínima de -1,2°C
T.atual de 7,2°C

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jan 2017 às 21:44)

Não sei qual foi a temperatura mínima registava, acho que a estação meteorológica (do IPMA acho) presente está inativa há algum tempo. 

Mas de uma coisa tenho a certeza, Santana da Serra, Ourique registou nestas últimas noites mínimas bem negativas. As inversões térmicas têm também um grande poder neste vale. 

Aqui ficam as fotos da Ribeira de Santana congelada esta manhã. 
























EDIT:
As fotos foram tiradas as 10.30 da manhã. E o gelo tinha uns 3 cms de espessura. Toda a Ribeira estava congelada.


----------



## vamm (20 Jan 2017 às 21:58)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não sei qual foi a temperatura mínima registava, acho que a estação meteorológica (do IPMA acho) presente está inativa há algum tempo.
> 
> Mas de uma coisa tenho a certeza, Santana da Serra, Ourique registou nestas últimas noites mínimas bem negativas. As inversões térmicas têm também um grande poder neste vale.
> 
> ...



Bela!
Mas é verdade, tantas estações, tanta coisa e o deserto tem muito poucas. Alvalade do Sado tem uma estação do IPMA e só lhe noto diferença na temperatura no efeito do Sado. O mesmo em Panóias por causa da Barragem do Monte da Rocha. Toda essa zona de Ourique, Castro Verde, Almodovar, Santana e Sao Marcos chega a temperaturas bem negativas por vezes. Não precisa cá de vagas de frio e afins.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:27)

Esta manhã em Odivelas, Beja.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 23:44)

Aljezur esta manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2017 às 00:39)

O céu nublado tem estado a impedir a temperatura de descer, se não fosse isso já podia estar nos negativos, tenho tido pouca sorte neste evento, quando não há vento há nuvens e vice-versa. 
Entretanto neste momento o céu está a limpar e faz toda a diferença, em menos de meia hora a temperatura desceu de 5,8ºC para os atuais *4,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2017 às 18:58)

Boas,
céu limpo
T.Máxima de 15,7ºC
T.Minima de 2,9ºC
T.atual de 9,8ºC

Todos já temos saudades da chuva.... cansa este sol diariamente


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2017 às 22:48)

Boas,
Dia com algumas nuvens por aqui, o céu limpou durante a noite e a temperatura ainda desceu com vontade, havia alguma geada.
Max: *13,3°C *
Min: -*2,4°C* 

Tatual: *-0,7°C *


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

Boas, por aqui, o sol voltou para aquecer, já sabia bem. 

Máxima: 15.7ºC
mínima: 5.1ºC

Este Inverno, já fica na história, com a queda dos flocos de neve, no Sotavento Algarvio, praticamente a cota 0. Pena, não ter existido mais precipitação e um pouco mais de frio para haver acumulação como em 1954. Só, por isso, este Inverno já é um dos melhores dos últimos anos. 

Afinal, a meteorologia ainda surpreende e continuará a surpreender e quando menos espera.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2017 às 01:46)

Primeiras geadas/geada da época a sul da 125, Quarta, Quinta e talvez Sexta ainda assim foi benigna não queimou praticamente nada, apenas as azedinhas e physalis sofreram um pouco. Muitas árvores de folha caduca ainda têm folhas aqui por Faro ainda assim podemos dizer que já chegou o Inverno pelo menos para já. Só falta a chuva!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2017 às 02:17)

*-2,9°C*


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2017 às 13:18)

Boas,
Mínima de* -4,5°C* e forte geada pela manhã  o dia mais frio do ano por aqui foi hoje.

Agora sigo com *12,8°C*, céu limpo e vento muito fraco.


----------



## vamm (22 Jan 2017 às 13:26)

Em Ourique pela 1h estavam* -1C*.
Em Panóias às 4h estavam *0,5C*.

Hoje por todo o lado é este o panorama: céu parcialmente nublado e frio como nos últimos dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2017 às 13:53)

Milagre que o vento enfraqueceu e virou para Sul na segunda parte da madrugada. Mínima de *1,1ºC*, mais baixa do que durante o evento!


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2017 às 15:16)

Boa tarde
céu parcialmente nublado
temperatura mínima de 3,5ºC
Temperatura atual de 14,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2017 às 18:10)

Boas,
Hoje lá fiz uma voltinha pela zona, como o tempo está bom, não tenho vontade de estar em casa 
Como não acontece nada de interessante, as fotos são sempre do mesmo, mas sempre anima um pouco isto(principalmente as do pôr do sol)...
O rio e o seu caudal extremamente baixo:




Lá andava esta garça à procura de uns peixes mas que infelizmente nem sequer há:




E umas fotos do final do dia:
















Máxima de *13,7ºC
*
Tatual:* 5,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2017 às 19:12)

Boas,
temperatura máxima de 15,6ºC
temperatura atual de 9,8ºC


PS - Pelas saídas dos modelos, ECMWF e GFS, poderemos ter uma sexta feira (27 jan) com boa chuva para o sul... bem merecemos!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2017 às 20:55)

Mais uma noite gélida a caminho, temperatura a descer a bom ritmo. Estão *1,8°C *


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2017 às 00:30)

*-1,6°C *
As temperaturas por aqui têm sido mais interessantes nestes últimos dias do que propriamente no evento de frio da semana passada


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2017 às 14:10)

Boas,
Hoje, a geada foi intensa apenas nos vales, nos cumes não havia. O vento estragou a mínima, a geada não era tão intensa como ontem dentro da vila, apenas era notável nos carros e em alguns telhados mais abrigados. Junto ao rio estava tudo Branquinho e como não tem quase corrente nenhuma, havia locais em que a água estava congelada, o termômetro ainda marcou -4°C.
Mínima de *-2,7°C*

Agora por Portalegre o dia segue fresco com céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Boas,
Dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 15,3ºC
Temperatura minima de 2,1ºC
Temperatura atual de 9,8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

Boas,
Max: *12,8°C*
Min:* -2,7°C 
*
Tatual: *-0,1°C *


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2017 às 00:45)

Boas,
temperatura atual de 4,5ºC
ausência de vento
estamos a pouco mais de 72 h de começar a chuva para o alentejo...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2017 às 08:40)

Bom dia,
Mínima de* -4,6°C *e mais uma forte geada 
Mais um dia de céu limpo, *8°C *em Portalegre com vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2017 às 11:47)

Bons dias
sol e temperatura atual de 9,4ºC
Temperatura mínima de 2,3ºC


----------



## vamm (24 Jan 2017 às 13:50)

A geada ontem era bem fraquinha, mas hoje já estava tudo pintado de branco 
Os dias andam mais quentinhos, mas quem é que aguenta estar em casa sem um agasalho? Impossível!

Partilhei um detalhe destas manhãs geladas lá pelo instagram, as "cascas" do physalis estavam tão branquinhas que eu achava que eram ovos


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2017 às 17:11)

Boas,
Mais um belo dia de sol, de manhã o vento soprou de forma moderada.
A chuva vai regressar 5ª feira, finalmente!


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2017 às 20:05)

Boas,
temperatura máxima de 16ºC
temperatura atual de 8,9ºC
Quinta regressa a chuva depois destes dias de sol.... UPIIIIII!!!!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2017 às 20:45)

Boas,
Máx: *15,7ºC*
Min: *-4,6ºC
*
Tatual: *-0,5ºC*
Depois de muitas mínimas negativas consecutivas esta noite deverá ser a última. Venha de lá a chuva, que é o mais importante!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2017 às 22:30)

vamm disse:


> A geada ontem era bem fraquinha, mas hoje já estava tudo pintado de branco
> Os dias andam mais quentinhos, mas quem é que aguenta estar em casa sem um agasalho? Impossível!
> 
> Partilhei um detalhe destas manhãs geladas lá pelo instagram, as "cascas" do physalis estavam tão branquinhas que eu achava que eram ovos


E ainda há quem diga que o inverno não é bonito!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2017 às 22:52)

Hoje, está a acontecer o mesmo do dia 19, o vento aqui aparece sempre para estragar a mínima interessante.
Estão *-0,3°C *mas já esteve em -1,8°C  a temperatura ou está estagnada ou sobe já à cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 08:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje, está a acontecer o mesmo do dia 19, o vento aqui aparece sempre para estragar a mínima interessante.
> Estão *-0,3°C *mas já esteve em -1,8°C  a temperatura ou está estagnada ou sobe já à cerca de 1 hora.



Pela geada que vi acumulada durante a viagem e pela temperatura de -3 ºC no termómetro do carro, palpita-me que deves ter batido o teu recorde de temperatura mais baixa 

Por Arronches, está um frio bem intenso, com o céu limpo, vento nulo e um geada bastante intensa, praticamente desde Portalegre.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2017 às 08:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pela geada que vi acumulada durante a viagem e pela temperatura de -3 ºC no termómetro do carro, palpita-me que deves ter batido o teu recorde de temperatura mais baixa
> 
> Por Arronches, está um frio bem intenso, com o céu limpo, vento nulo e um geada bastante intensa, praticamente desde Portalegre.


Bom dia,
O vento lá sossegou e a temperatura desceu a pique passado pouco tempo do meu último post, foi preciso reclamar. 
Tudo o que tinha no quintal estava congelado  as minhas laranjeiras até estavam murchas e junto ao rio as couves que estavam numa horta também não se aguentaram e é das poucas plantas que resiste mais ao frio. Foi definitivamente a geada mais intensa do ano.
Mínima de *-7,1°C*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Jan 2017 às 09:30)

Em Moura também tivemos a geada mais intensa deste evento de noites frias/geada! Muito gelo nos carros, telhados e campos. Agora o sol já vai aquecendo, mas os locais à sombra ainda estão congelados!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

Bom dia,
Boa camada de geada por aqui também, o vento nulo assim o permitiu


----------



## Redfish (25 Jan 2017 às 10:28)

Hoje temperatura minima -5 graus na Nave do Barão (Loulé) às 07:20h..


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2017 às 18:07)

Boas,
Ínicio de dia gelado mas durante a tarde ao sol até se estava bem.
Antes de sair de casa, tirei uma foto a um telhado mas em frente de casa, é pena não conseguir fotografar os campos, todos os campos em redor da vila estavam completamente, até mesmo as árvores, parecia mesmo que tinha nevado. 





Ao longo da tarde foram aparecendo nuvens altas, ao final do dia no horizonte já começavam a aparecer as nuvens mais compactas:








Máx: *14,2ºC*
Min:* -7,1ºC* 

Tatual: *5,4ºC*


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2017 às 20:45)

Estava uma bela geada hoje de manhã. Foi a primeira vez neste inverno que a vi pintada na estrada, um autentico perigo 
À chegada a Odemira pelas 9h estava -1C e a ponte estava bem branquinha 

Por volta das 14h começou a ficar encoberto e bem mais frio.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2017 às 21:15)

Boas,
Dia de sol, de tarde começaram a surgir nuvens no horizonte
Temperatura máxima de 15ºC
Temperatura mínima de 2,1ºC
Temperatura atual de 8,9ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2017 às 21:23)

Uma alface congelada...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2017 às 23:36)

Boas,
Apesar das nuvens a temperatura mantém-se baixa e vai descendo lentamente.
Estão *1,6°C *


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2017 às 11:38)

Bons dias,
Céu nublado
começou a chover o liquido ouro do céu 

UPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII --- CHOVE BEM

Temperatura atual de 11ºC
Temperatura mínima de 8,6ºC


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

Bom dia,
Já chove por cá  saudades!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 13:02)

Todo o sul do país, Alentejo e Algarve a levarem uma boa rega. Vários ecos amarelos no radar...


----------



## vamm (26 Jan 2017 às 13:17)

Bela chuvadaaaa! 
A regar bem e grado desde as 10h. Agora chove brutalmente em Odemira! Abençoada!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 13:24)

vamm disse:


> Bela chuvadaaaa!
> A regar bem e grado desde as 10h. Agora chove brutalmente em Odemira! Abençoada!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 14:56)

Bem o radar para o sul está bem amarelo, ninguem a testemunhar?


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:00)

Vai chovendo moderado.
Vento já tive rajadas 31kmh.

Sigo com 12mm

Albufeira


----------



## luky (26 Jan 2017 às 15:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem o radar para o sul está bem amarelo, ninguem a testemunhar?



Sim já caiu bem por aqui. A estação está em baixo mas deve andar pelos 20mm.

Continua a cair forte, espero superior a 30mm


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:20)

Hoje a produção eólica vai bem lançada.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:23)

luky disse:


> Sim já caiu bem por aqui. A estação está em baixo mas deve andar pelos 20mm.
> 
> Continua a cair forte, espero superior a 30mm



A frente vai avançado bem lento. Acho que quando chegar aqui já vai ser mais calma.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:33)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2017 às 15:34)

A chuva estava ser democrática por aqui... mas uma mancha amarela esteve ali na zona de Carvoeiro e subiu rapidamente... levo 32mm em Carvoeiro... e 15mm no Sítio das Fontes.

Em Albufeira também parece que está a cair bem, tenho relatos de muita acumulação de água por lá...


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:37)

Vai chovendo torrencialmente ah mais de 5 min, rua parece um ribeiro


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Jan 2017 às 15:41)

Chove bem por Moura desde cerca das 14:00! Vento, chuva e frio! Um prazer, depois de tantos dias de secura!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2017 às 16:21)

Tarde de chuva moderada  sem dilúvios e ainda bem pois não é isso que resolve a seca.
Entretanto já cheguei à conclusão de que o pluviômetro da estação do assumar está avariado, é pena! Adquirem as coisas mas depois não querem saber delas.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jan 2017 às 16:23)

Sigo com 30mm.
Tarde de muita chuva


----------



## luky (26 Jan 2017 às 16:25)

43mm. E continua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 16:40)

aoc36 disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


O que é isto? Rotação?


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2017 às 17:08)

Boas.
depois de uma paragem a chuva regressa
18 mm de acumulado
temperatura atual de 10,9ºC
a máxima foi de 12ºC
alguma frescura no ar


----------



## luky (26 Jan 2017 às 17:33)

A caminho dos 60mm... em cerca de 4 horas.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

Boas,
Dia de chuva, não tem sido muito intensa mas certinha( a precipitação horária não excedeu os 4mm), é chuva boa para os terrenos.
Precipitação acumulada até ao momento:* 15.2mm.*
Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2017 às 18:39)

Acumulados surpreendentes por cá... esperava muito menos...
Sigo com 21mm no Sítio das Fontes e com 60mm em Carvoeiro.
Na zona de Albufeira há estações  com 50 e tal mm também...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2017 às 19:02)

Grande molha que apanhei ás 17:45h em Portalegre, pelo o radar foi uma célula com eco amarelo e bastante persistente mesmo por cima da cidade, havia cascatas a correr por todo o lado. 

Agora, por Arronches vai chovendo fraco a moderado.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jan 2017 às 20:32)

Chove bem
*30mm.*


----------



## vamm (26 Jan 2017 às 21:32)

Foi um bom dia 
Pelas 14h30 o tempo fez uma pausa e a natureza fez das suas. Na foto não se vê a real beleza, mas ver a vegetação a "respirar" é bem bonito.

Pelas 19h estava do lado contrário ao da foto de cima, a chuva acalmou na altura e ao descer para a vila via-se o fumo das salamandras a subir na zona mais alta e na zona baixa parecia que estava a ser sugada para o rio. Estava tanto fumo no ar que parecia nevoeiro, o cheiro era insuportável!


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2017 às 21:36)

Por Vendas Novas nevoeiro, para surpresa minha 
Temperatura atual de 9,8°C

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2017 às 07:31)

Bom dia,
Choveu de noite e acabou de cair mais um bom aguaceiro.
*6,1°C *


----------



## vamm (27 Jan 2017 às 08:27)

Foi bem de madrugada, choveu tanto e acompanhado de granizo que parecia que ia tudo abaixo. Ainda fez um trovão, mas acabou por passar.


----------



## trepkos (27 Jan 2017 às 12:29)

Por aqui foi um bom evento, deu para matar saudades da chuva 2 meses depois da última vez que choveu.

Mas já voltou tudo ao normal, está calor, sol e céu azul.

Esperemos que a próxima chuva não leve mais 2 meses.


----------



## vamm (27 Jan 2017 às 14:08)

Por aqui o desfile tem sido constante e quando é para cair, ela é curta, bruta e grossa 

O vento também tem sido muito forte, pelas 11h fizeram umas rajadas bem fortes que levantaram tudo o que era chapas soltas e ramas de árvores.

Odemira neste momento, com o rio Mira bem cheio e castanho:


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2017 às 15:21)

Aguaceiro a passar neste momento mas a parte mais ativa está a passar de raspão, antes do aguaceiro chegar o vento era bastante forte, ainda caiu algum granizo.
foto tirada durante à pouco:




temperatura desceu de 11,1ºC para os atuais *8,3ºC*
Entretanto não tem chovido grande coisa durante o dia, os aguaceiros de NW não beneficiam esta zona, os que vêm nesta direção acabam por se dissipar antes de chegar ao norte do distrito mas ligeiramente mais para oeste têm passado bastantes. Choveu mais durante a madrugada pois ainda era quando os aguaceiros vinham de oeste.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jan 2017 às 16:04)

Por Faro choveu bem mas nada de especial ou comparado com outros locais. Vendo os acumulados das estações do IPMA houve grande discrepância entre barlavento e sotavento. Ainda assim no geral do Sotavento os acumulados devem ter andado à volta dos 20mm.
No entanto, numa faixa sudoeste/nordeste desde o barlavento até ao Baixo Alentejo parece que saiu o Jackpot. Por exemplo, Alcoutim acumulou 40mm o mesmo que Aljezur (41mm) e algures no meio (nas serras) creio que choveu bem mais.
Aliás pelas imagens e palavras da nossa colega *Vamm 


vamm disse:



			Odemira neste momento, com o rio Mira bem cheio e castanho:
		
Clique para expandir...

 *
é porque choveu bem no Algarve interior...
Mesmo assim parece-me que no geral o mês acabará seco, pode ser que compense mais à frente!

Soube muito bem esta chuva! Já fazia muita falta!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2017 às 17:02)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Faro choveu bem mas nada de especial ou comparado com outros locais. Vendo os acumulados das estações do IPMA houve grande discrepância entre barlavento e sotavento. Ainda assim no geral do Sotavento os acumulados devem ter andado à volta dos 20mm.
> No entanto, numa faixa sudoeste/nordeste desde o barlavento até ao Baixo Alentejo parece que saiu o Jackpot. Por exemplo, Alcoutim acumulou 40mm o mesmo que Aljezur (41mm) e algures no meio (nas serras) creio que choveu bem mais.
> Aliás pelas imagens e palavras da nossa colega *Vamm
> *
> ...



Em Carvoeiro tive 60mm ontem 
E Albufeira e arredores houve estações com 50mm... em algum litoral também choveu bem


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2017 às 17:44)

Boas,
dia de abertas, aguaceiros e algum sol
o acumulado foi pouco hoje 3.0 mm
temperatura desceu à pouco para 10ºC
A máxima foi de 13ºC
Mínima de 7,6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2017 às 22:13)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi de aguaceiros ainda ouvi um trovão durante a madrugada. 

Ontem, acumulei 14 mm e hoje 7 mm. O mês vai com apenas 24 mm. Mais, um Janeiro a levar um valente corte na média, não tarda Janeiro tem de média 30 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2017 às 11:28)

Boas,
Chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2017 às 14:22)

Boas,
Mínima de *0,1ºC*
Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva, vento nulo e estão* 11,2ºC*


----------



## vamm (28 Jan 2017 às 14:23)

Ora nublado, ora com algumas abertas, ora com nuvens ameaçadoras, mas nem uma pinguinha até agora.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2017 às 15:13)

Continua a chuva fraca e nevoeiro


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2017 às 16:06)

Boas,
céu nublado, sem chuva
temperatura atual de 15,5ºC
Temperatura mínima de 5,9ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

Sigo cm chuva fraca e nevoeiro, foi uma constante esta chuva miudinha ao longo do dia...
Amanhã segundo os modelos deve chover um pouco mais.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Boas,
Esperava alguma chuva de manhã mas não ocorreu nada. 
Entretanto neste momento, o céu está muito nublado, por vezes bastante ameaçador mas disso não passa. Por aqui só já deverá chover alguma coisa de jeito na terça.
Tatual: *13,8°C 
86% HR 
*


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2017 às 15:45)

Aqui zero de chuva, só céu nublado
está mau para o sul, no norte é só relatos de chuva
temperatura atual de 15,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 16:05)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui zero de chuva, só céu nublado
> está mau para o sul, no norte é só relatos de chuva
> temperatura atual de 15,5ºC


Todos sabemos que Portugal Continental tem uma enorme diferença no clima de norte para sul, e tu podes dizer isso porque vieste de uma zona bastante chuvosa (Lamego) para o Alentejo onde a média anual em alguns locais pouco ultrapassa os 500mm, tens de te habituar ao clima da região sul, tanto em termos de precipitação como de temperaturas.  Muitos dias como o de hoje virão, muita chuva no norte e no sul nem um pingo.
___________
Entretanto por aqui continua o céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.
Temperatura amena, parece que estão mais de 20ºC devido à humidade 
*14,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2017 às 16:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Todos sabemos que Portugal Continental tem uma enorme diferença no clima de norte para sul, e tu podes dizer isso porque vieste de uma zona bastante chuvosa (Lamego) para o Alentejo onde a média anual em alguns locais pouco ultrapassa os 500mm, tens de te habituar ao clima da região sul, tanto em termos de precipitação como de temperaturas.  Muitos dias como o de hoje virão, muita chuva no norte e no sul nem um pingo.
> ___________
> Entretanto por aqui continua o céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.
> Temperatura amena, parece que estão mais de 20ºC devido à humidade
> *14,7ºC*




Tens razão Joralentejano,  vivi em Lamego e lá chove mais do que aqui em Vendas Novas... Neste momento chove em Lamego e interior norte e algumas localidades do centro...
Ainda assim a saída 18 do GFS melhorou para aqui ... os melhores dias de chuva vão ser terça e quinta


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2017 às 20:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Todos sabemos que Portugal Continental tem uma enorme diferença no clima de norte para sul, e tu podes dizer isso porque vieste de uma zona bastante chuvosa (Lamego) para o Alentejo onde a média anual em alguns locais pouco ultrapassa os 500mm, tens de te habituar ao clima da região sul, tanto em termos de precipitação como de temperaturas.  Muitos dias como o de hoje virão, muita chuva no norte e no sul nem um pingo.
> ___________
> Entretanto por aqui continua o céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.
> Temperatura amena, parece que estão mais de 20ºC devido à humidade
> *14,7ºC*


Atenção, que há locais no interior norte que têm a mesma quantidade de precipitação anual que tem em muitos locais do Alentejo, aquelas montanhas do Gerês são uma " barreira" para a precipitação, algumas vezes as frentes já chegam lá dissipadas.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 20:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Atenção, que há locais no interior norte que têm a mesma quantidade de precipitação anual que tem em muitos locais do Alentejo, aquelas montanhas do Gerês são uma " barreira" para a precipitação, algumas vezes as frentes já chegam lá dissipadas.


Off topic:
Eu sei, a diferença de precipitação do litoral norte para o interior norte é extremamente elevada, tudo graças a essas montanhas. A região de Lamego, Peso da Régua etc, fica mesmo na "fronteira" disso, e pode-se ver no mapa de precipitação acumulada. Já cheguei a ler uma notícia em que dizia que o local com menos precipitação não fica no Alentejo mas sim no Interior Norte.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Off topic:
> Eu sei, a diferença de precipitação do litoral norte para o interior norte é extremamente elevada, tudo graças a essas montanhas. A região de Lamego, Peso da Régua etc, fica mesmo na "fronteira" disso, e pode-se ver no mapa de precipitação acumulada. Já cheguei a ler uma notícia em que dizia que o local com menos precipitação não fica no Alentejo mas sim no Interior Norte.


Lamego fica na fronteira, ao lado tem a serra Bigorne, a serra das meadas e alguns km depois as serras Marão e Montemuro ...Nos anos que vivi na cidade choveu mais do que aqui....Basta ver as previsões para Lamego no nosso instituto de meteorologia e ver que chove mais ....Mas é verdade que há zonas do interior norte que chove igual ao Alentejo, sobretudo o distrito de Bragança ....

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 22:57)

joselamego disse:


> Lamego fica na fronteira, ao lado tem a serra Bigorne, a serra das meadas e alguns km depois as serras Marão e Montemuro ...Nos anos que vivi na cidade choveu mais do que aqui....Basta ver as previsões para Lamego no nosso instituto de meteorologia e ver que chove mais ....Mas é verdade que há zonas do interior norte que chove igual ao Alentejo, sobretudo o distrito de Bragança ....
> 
> Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


Disso não há dúvidas, a média anual de Lamego é superior a 1000mm e a de Vendas Novas deve andar à volta dos 600/700mm. Sim, é no distrito de Bragança que fica o local menos chuvoso, no vale do douro, à uns anos até criaram um tópico sobre isso ( https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/local-mais-seco-de-portugal.1408/)
________________
Por aqui a noite segue agradável com céu nublado, *11,3ºC* (estáveis) e *97% HR *


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Disso não há dúvidas, a média anual de Lamego é superior a 1000mm e a de Vendas Novas deve andar à volta dos 600/700mm. Sim, é no distrito de Bragança que fica o local menos chuvoso, no vale do douro, à uns anos até criaram um tópico sobre isso ( https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/local-mais-seco-de-portugal.1408/)
> ________________
> Por aqui a noite segue agradável com céu nublado, *11,3ºC* (estáveis) e *97% HR *




Sim é verdade!
_________________________________
Por aqui céu nublado, 12,0ºC e 87% HR


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2017 às 09:55)

Bom dia,
mais um dia de céu encoberto, com algum nevoeiro e chuvisco.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Jan 2017 às 14:44)

O norte não tem de que se queixar, tirando 2011/2012, salvo erro, tem tido anos de precipitação muito bons e a época passada foi excepcional. Pelo sul, pelo contrário entrámos em espiral recessiva desde esse ano. Aqui já nos habituámos a uma falsa normalidade que não existe e no caso do Algarve até não estamos mal pelo menos à superficie. Conheço bem a nossa hidrogeologia e esta época ainda nenhuma nascente cársica "rebentou" e estamos em Fevereiro, o normal seria no final de Novembro/Dezembro. O ano passado por incrível que pareça as nascentes correram em Maio pelo menos na periferia de Loulé. Este ano até ao momento nada! Todos os ribeiros cársicos estão secos!

O evento passado foi bom mas não existe uma continuidade, o previsto pelos modelos para os próximos tempos são trocos! Sinceramente já esperava que melhorasse para o Norte, o que é óbvio mais dia menos dia mas a sul a tendência é de AA sempre a rondar.

Está tudo preocupado com o petróleo e eu quero ver onde vão buscar água se continua assim...

Este Offtopic é só para descrever um pouco a realidade para que não haja dúvidas!

De seguimento não há nada de especial... dias agradáveis e as noites um pouco frescas(ontem à noite às 22h apanhei 7°c nos arredores de Faro e alguma neblina ténue nas zonas baixas).


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2017 às 14:58)

trovoadas disse:


> O norte não tem de que se queixar, tirando 2011/2012, salvo erro, tem tido anos de precipitação muito bons e a época passada foi excepcional. Pelo sul, pelo contrário entrámos em espiral recessiva desde esse ano. Aqui já nos habituámos a uma falsa normalidade que não existe e no caso do Algarve até não estamos mal pelo menos à superficie. Conheço bem a nossa hidrogeologia e esta época ainda nenhuma nascente cársica "rebentou" e estamos em Fevereiro, o normal seria no final de Novembro/Dezembro. O ano passado por incrível que pareça as nascentes correram em Maio pelo menos na periferia de Loulé. Este ano até ao momento nada! Todos os ribeiros cársicos estão secos!
> 
> O evento passado foi bom mas não existe uma continuidade, o previsto pelos modelos para os próximos tempos são trocos! Sinceramente já esperava que melhorasse para o Norte, o que é óbvio mais dia menos dia mas a sul a tendência é de AA sempre a rondar.
> 
> ...


Concordo contigo, muitas zonas do Sul estão a ter o 7º inverno consecutivo seco!


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2017 às 18:34)

Boas,
Algumas diferenças no estado do tempo hoje de manhã aqui pela zona, em Arronches o céu estava muito nublado mas sem chuva, entretanto um pouco antes de Portalegre a partir de S.Tiago parecia que tinha entrado noutro mundo, chuva fraca e um nevoeiro completamente cerrado, orografia a fazer das suas  Com o avanço do dia o sol ainda chegou a espreitar, temperatura sempre bastante agradável.
Máx: *15,5ºC*
Tatual e atual mínima: *9,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2017 às 22:46)

Boas,
dia com céu nublado, sem chuva
temperatura máxima de 17ºC
Temperatura mínima de 10,3ºC
Temperatura atual e 9,9ºC
Pressão a descer o que faz anunciar chuva
os melhores dias para o sul serão quinta e sexta


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2017 às 09:29)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado, sem chuva aliás os modelos retiraram-na quase toda para o dia de hoje


----------



## Rajujas (31 Jan 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde,
Aqui ao pé de Lagos alternou entre chuva fraca e moderada até cerca das 14h30. Desde então parou, mas o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

Boas,
Céu nublado
Alguma chuva de tarde, acumulado de 2,7 mm
temperatura máxima de 15ºC
Temperatura atual de 13ºC


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2017 às 19:12)

Continua a chover, 3,5 mm acumulado
temperatua de 12,7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2017 às 19:12)

Boas,
Por aqui hoje o dia foi marcado apenas por céu nublado, nem um pingo caiu, mas não foi grande surpresa.
Máx: *14,2ºC*
Min: *3,4ºC
*
Tatual:* 10,7ºC *

Nos próximos dias, por aqui o único dia com chuva decente deverá ser quinta.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui hoje o dia foi marcado apenas por céu nublado, nem um pingo caiu, mas não foi grande surpresa.
> Máx: *14,2ºC*
> Min: *3,4ºC
> ...


Nem uma pinga aqui também, os modelos cortaram tudo á ultima da hora tal como aconteceu no Domingo.
Este mês fecha com apenas  52mm por aqui, devemos ser das zonas que menos tem chovido neste inverno


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2017 às 19:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nem uma pinga aqui também, os modelos cortaram tudo á ultima da hora tal como aconteceu no Domingo.
> Este mês fecha com apenas  52mm por aqui, devemos ser das zonas que menos tem chovido neste inverno


Eu já não esperava nada para hoje, os modelos não andavam em sintonia sobre a frente de hoje, o mais positivo era o GFS que entretanto depois cortou tudo à última da hora. A previsão da AEMET não previa chuva nenhuma e pelos vistos acertou, apenas agora para a noite mas duvido. Quinta é que sim, está tudo a prever o mesmo mas tirando esse dia não vejo mais nada de interessante, a posição do AA não é nada favorável para a região sul, melhores dias virão...


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2017 às 19:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu já não esperava nada para hoje, os modelos não andavam em sintonia sobre a frente de hoje, o mais positivo era o GFS que entretanto depois cortou tudo à última da hora. A previsão da AEMET não previa chuva nenhuma e pelos vistos acertou, apenas agora para a noite mas duvido. Quinta é que sim, está tudo a prever o mesmo mas tirando esse dia não vejo mais nada de interessante, a posição do AA não é nada favorável para a região sul, melhores dias virão...


A frente estacionou no litoral, não avançou para o interior.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

Boas,
parou a chuva
fiquei admirado porque não contava com chuva, acumulado de 3,5 mm
temperatura atual de 12,8ºC

o melhor dia deverá ser quinta, se não cortarem.... já nem digo nada!


----------



## vamm (31 Jan 2017 às 21:22)

Choveu muito entre as 12h e as 17h. Pelas 19h já havia muito nevoeiro na zona ribeirinha de Odemira.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2017 às 21:46)

Para surpresa minha, neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2017 às 22:09)

Recomeçou a chover aqui, fraca, 4,0 mm de acumulado 

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## ze_rega (31 Jan 2017 às 22:37)

Por aqui hoje céu encoberto pela manhã e depois no início da tarde começou a chover fraco, o grosso da precipitação ficou toda no mar.
Até agora tenho acumulados 3,2 mm.
T atual: 12,2ºC
Vento fraco de oeste.
P atm 1015hPa.


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2017 às 23:02)

céu limpo até ao meio da manhã... nublado durante a tarde... chuviscos à noite.

Aqui para o algarve não se esperam problemas do mau tempo.


----------

